# طبيعة المسيح و لقب والدة الله بين هرطقة نسطور و رد البابا كيرلس



## ابن الكلمة (9 يوليو 2010)

باسم الآب و الابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد آمين 

زادت فى الأونة الآخيرة الحديث عن هرطقة نسطور سواء من خلال رواية يوسف زيدان أو من خلال كتابات حنين عبد المسيح ولذلك قمتُ بإعداد كتيب بسيط لشرح هرطقة نسطور و الرد عليه تجدونه على هذا الرابط :

اضغط هنا

أتمنى أن يفيدكم هذا الكتيب المتواضع .

أخوكم فى الانسانية 
ابن الكلمة


----------



## ابن الكلمة (9 يوليو 2010)

أو من هذا الرابط 

http://www.4shared.com/********/4BawZc0N/_____.html


----------



## Rosetta (9 يوليو 2010)

*مشكوووووووور يا ابن الكلمة 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ​ ​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يوليو 2010)

ابن الكمة

ضع نفس الروابط ولكن مكان الكلمات المشفرة ضع بين حروفها مسافات بين كل حرف والآخر


----------



## ابن الكلمة (9 يوليو 2010)

حاضر يا Molka هذا هو الرابط مرة ثانية :

http://www.4shared.com/********/4BawZc0N/_____.html

أخوكم فى المسيحية 
ابن الكلمة


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يوليو 2010)

حبيبي
مكان الـ " **** " حط مسافات بين الحروف قبل ما تنزل المشاركة


----------



## ابن الكلمة (9 يوليو 2010)

عزيزى Molka أعذرنى ، فأنا قد فعلت ما أخبرتنى به العديد من المرات و كلما ضغطت على معاينة المشاركة وجدت نفس المشكلة ، لا أعرف ما السبب و لا أعرف كيفية الحل ... لذلك أعذرنى و سامحنى على جهلى ... 

الكلمة مكان ***** هى كلمة وثيقة بالانجليزية


----------



## ابن الكلمة (9 يوليو 2010)

هذه هى أفضل صورة للرابط توصلت لها 

http://www.4shared.com/ d o c u m e n t /4BawZc0N/_____.html


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يوليو 2010)

تم رفع البحث على سيرفر مباشر للتحميل



*طبيعة  المسيح و لقب والدة الله*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 يوليو 2010)

ايوة كدة انت فهمتني بس متأخر للأسف

ربنا يباركك اخي " ابن الكلمة " .............


----------



## ابن الكلمة (9 يوليو 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ايوة كدة انت فهمتني بس متأخر للأسف
> 
> ربنا يباركك اخي " ابن الكلمة " .............



ويباركك عزيزى Molka


----------



## حمورابي (9 يوليو 2010)

*تحية
مشكور على البحث 
ولو 
أنهُ كان من الأفضل الأعتماد على مراجع آرامية لفصل بين ما قالهُ نسطور حول الموضوع . 
لأن الأصل أفضل ومعرفة ما حدث أفضل . *


----------



## ابن الكلمة (9 يوليو 2010)

ابن العبري قال:


> *تحية
> مشكور على البحث
> ولو
> أنهُ كان من الأفضل الأعتماد على مراجع آرامية لفصل بين ما قالهُ نسطور حول الموضوع .
> لأن الأصل أفضل ومعرفة ما حدث أفضل . *



أولا شكراً على مرورك على بحثى المتواضع و على تعبك فى كتابة التعليق ، ربنا يباركك .

ثانياً بخصوص المصادر الآرامية فأنا لا أجيد اللغة الآرامية و لذلك اعتمدت على المراجع التى توفرت لى سواء كانت بالانجليزية أو اليونانية أو العربية .....

و أرجو منك أن تضيف للبحث من علمك ما تريد لكى تزيد الفائدة .


----------



## حمورابي (10 يوليو 2010)

*إنْ شاء الله سوف أضِيفَ . 
ولكن بالمستقبل إذا الله راد وبقينا عايشين 
*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (11 يوليو 2010)

سلام للجميع,,,

الاخ ابن الكلمة:

2-والدة الاله:

-في البحث التي استعرضته مشكورا للرد,كان اقتباسك كلام اليصابات غير دقيق, فالكلمة المستعملة لربي هي :كيريوس و ليست ثيوس.و المعنى العمومي لها هو :سيد ,و بالتالي ام ربي= ام سيدي هي الترجمة الادق. و ليس ام الهي.

- قلت ان كثير من الاباء استعملوا هذه الكلمة و لذلك هي شهادة عظيمة  لك. و لكن و كما تعلم لم يرد في العهد الجديد اي كلام مشابه و لم يستخدم احد هذا التعبير.

و في البحث ايضا اقريت يا عزيزي بصعوبة سماع  كلمة "والدة الاله" و التي تسبب لغوا كبيرا عند سماعها و خصوصا من اعداء المسيحية.

و السؤال هو: هل كلمة " أم الرب يسوع" تنتقص من قدر القديسة مريم او تنفي الوهية السيد المسيح؟

لماذا الاصرار على لقب "والدة الاله"؟ الذي أحدث جدلا كبيرا و مازال يحدث الى الان في الاوساط المسيحية.

كل المودة.


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2010)

> في البحث التي استعرضته مشكورا للرد,كان اقتباسك كلام اليصابات غير دقيق, فالكلمة المستعملة لربي هي :كيريوس و ليست ثيوس.و المعنى العمومي لها هو :سيد ,و بالتالي ام ربي= ام سيدي هي الترجمة الادق. و ليس ام الهي.


*وهو قال ربى وليس الهى
ويسوع لم يكن قد دخل بعد للعالم جسديا حينما نطقت اليصابات بهذة الشهادة
فاى سيادة بشرية ليسوع  على اليصابات لكى تتدعوه سيدا بالمعنى البشرى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الموقف نفسه يشهد بان اليصابات شهدت لربوبية الذى حملت بيه مريم ودعت مريم ام كيريوس 
وليس ام سيد بشرى لم يدخل اصلا الى العالم بالجسد لكى يلقب بالسيادة البشرية 
*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (11 يوليو 2010)

سلام للجميع,,



شمس الحق قال:


> *وهو قال ربى وليس الهى
> ويسوع لم يكن قد دخل بعد للعالم جسديا حينما نطقت اليصابات بهذة الشهادة
> فاى سيادة بشرية ليسوع  على اليصابات لكى تتدعوه سيدا بالمعنى البشرى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الموقف نفسه يشهد بان اليصابات شهدت لربوبية الذى حملت بيه مريم ودعت مريم ام كيريوس
> ...



اليصابات قالت هذا بالروح القدس , اذ يقول الكتاب قبل ذلك بقليل:

 وَامْتَلأَتْ أَلِيصَابَاتُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ

و الاختلاف ليس هنا على ربوبية السيد المسيح الالهية و البشرية. بل الاختلاف على قول : أم الاله.

فبقولنا أم الله , نحن هنا نشمل الطبيعتين الالهية و البشرية( سواء اردنا ذلك ام لم نرد).

و اما قولنا : ام الرب يسوع, فهذا يعني انه من ناحية طبيعته البشرية فقط.

سلام و نعمة.


----------



## Alcrusader (11 يوليو 2010)

*أم  الاله يقصد بها أم يسوع المسيح. وهي من الالقاب القديمة جداً للعذراء وكانت دائماً ترتبط بها.
ومش معناها أن العذراء إله، أو هي أم الله الأب خالق الكل!! طبعاً لا.  لا بل من السدجة أن يفكر مرء أن مخلوق يمكن أن يكون أب أو أم  ل الله الخالق الكل. 

العذراء حبلت من الروح القدس وولدت يسوع المسيح إبن الله.  يسوع هو الله المتجسد الظاهر بالجسد.
وبالتالي يرمز للعذراء بلقب "يا أم الاله" أي " يا أم يسوع"*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (11 يوليو 2010)

سلام للجميع..

عزيزي  Allcrusader


Alcrusader قال:


> *أم  الاله يقصد بها أم يسوع المسيح. وهي من الالقاب القديمة جداً للعذراء وكانت دائماً ترتبط بها.
> ومش معناها أن العذراء إله، أو هي أم الله الأب خالق الكل!! طبعاً لا.  لا بل من السدجة أن يفكر مرء أن مخلوق يمكن أن يكون أب أو أم  ل الله الخالق الكل.
> 
> العذراء حبلت من الروح القدس وولدت يسوع المسيح إبن الله.  يسوع هو الله المتجسد الظاهر بالجسد.
> وبالتالي يرمز للعذراء بلقب "يا أم الاله" أي " يا أم يسوع"*



كلمة الله تشمل اب و ابن و روح قدس.

و طالما اننا لا نقصد بهذا التعبير الاب و لا الروح القدس, بل الرب يسوع المسيح, يجب علينا ان نفرق اذا.

و طالما ان التجسد كان للابن وحده الذي اتخذ جسدا و صار يسوع المسيح عل الارض, فيجب علينا ان نحد التسمية به فقط.
و بالتالي تسمية ام الرب يسوع هي التسمية الاصح و الادق.

سلام و نعمة.


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يوليو 2010)

> و المعنى العمومي لها هو :سيد ,و بالتالي ام ربي= ام سيدي هي الترجمة  الادق. و ليس ام الهي.



سامحني عزيزي هذا الكلام غير دقيق بالمرة فضلا عن انه فيه خطأ جسيم جداً

أولا : لقب " كيريوس " لو اردنا ان نطلقه على شخص فهو يكون من ذوات الاموال والسلطة و و و.. إلخ فهل كان الرب يسوع المسيح ( قبل ان يولد ) من ذوات السلطة والحاشية و و ؟؟

ثانيا : تماشيا مع كلامك ( وانا اعترض عليه بشدة ) كيف يكون المسيح هو ( كيريوس ) " رب " قبل ان يولد اساسا ؟ ( هذا السؤال عند إجابتك عليه ستهدم كل كلامك السابق )

ثالثا : عندما يقول الكتاب انها ( اليصبات ) إمتلأت من الروح القدس وقالت هذا عنه ( كيريوس ) ومعروف ان الذي سيأتي هو الله المتجسد ، مسيح الأجيال فكيف بعد هذا بالإضافة الى الروح القدس تقصد فقط " معلم " ولا تقصد " إلهي " ؟؟

رابعا : من هو الـ " سيد " الذي قبل ان يولد وهو في بطن أمه بمجرد دخول امه على ام أخرى يرتكض الجنين في بطنها وبعد هذا كله تقصد انه " معلم " وليس إله ؟؟؟

خامسا : الكلام نفسه يعارضك ، تعالي نشوف النصوص 

 39- فقامت مريم في تلك الايام و ذهبت بسرعة الى الجبال الى مدينة يهوذا.
 40- و دخلت بيت زكريا و سلمت على اليصابات.
 41- فلما سمعت اليصابات سلام مريم ارتكض الجنين في بطنها و امتلات اليصابات من الروح القدس.
 42- و صرخت بصوت عظيم و قالت مباركة انت في النساء و مباركة هي ثمرة بطنك.
 43- فمن اين لي هذا ان تاتي ام *ربي* الي.
 44- فهوذا حين صار صوت سلامك في اذني ارتكض الجنين بابتهاج في بطني.
 45- فطوبى للتي امنت ان يتم ما قيل لها من قبل* الرب*.


لو نظرت الى الآية 43 ونظرت الى الآية 45 ستجد ان كل منهم احتوت على كلمة " رب " وسؤالي هو لك الآن : اذا كانت " رب " الأولى كما تريد انت تعني " المعلم " فمن هو " المعلم " المذكور في 45 الذي قال للعذراء هذا الكام وقبلته ؟



> و في البحث ايضا اقريت يا عزيزي بصعوبة سماع  كلمة "والدة الاله" و التي  تسبب لغوا كبيرا عند سماعها و خصوصا من اعداء المسيحية.



هل هذا منطق ؟؟ هل هذا سبب ؟

اعداء المسيحية لا يفهمون الثالوث ولا التجسد ولا الخطية الأصلية ولا الكفارة ولا الفداء ولا الكتاب المقدس ولا الحب ولا التواضع ولا ولا ولا ولا ولا ........... إلخ فهل هذا مبرر لنقوم بترك الصالوث والتجسد والفداء و و و و و و لكي لا ننتقد ؟





> لماذا الاصرار على لقب "والدة الاله"؟ الذي أحدث جدلا كبيرا و مازال يحدث  الى الان في الاوساط المسيحية.



ولماذا الإصرار على الثالوث ؟


الأجابة على سؤالك لأنه لقب صحيح تماما

طالما المسيح هو الله اذن امه هي ام الله !!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يوليو 2010)

> و الاختلاف ليس هنا على ربوبية السيد المسيح الالهية و البشرية. بل  الاختلاف على قول : أم الاله.



مافيش اساسا إختلاف 
كون ان اللقب مش عاجبك دي حاجة ترجع لك !

هى ام الإله فعلا ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يوليو 2010)

> فبقولنا أم الله , نحن هنا نشمل الطبيعتين الالهية و البشرية( سواء اردنا  ذلك ام لم نرد).



من قال هذا الكلام ؟؟ ، هذا هو سبب رفضك الأساسي وهو لسي له اصل من الأساس !!


ألم تقرأ قول المسيح بنفسه 

قال لهم فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربا قائلا (مت  22 :  43)
فان كان داود يدعوه ربا فكيف يكون ابنه (مت  22 :  45)



اذا كان داؤود وهو اقل بمقدر السماء والأرض عن ام النور قد دعاه المسيح بنفسه ابنه اي هو صار " اب للمسيح " فكيف تستنكر بعد ذلك لقب ام الله ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يوليو 2010)

> كلمة الله تشمل اب و ابن و روح قدس.



لا يا عزيزي ، ركز

نحن نقول الله الآب او الله الإبن او الله الروح القدس فهنا هل الله الآب تشمل الله الإبن والله الروح القدس ؟

عندما نقول " ام الله " نقصد بها " أم الله الإبن بالجسد " .... اللي مش عايز يفهم بقى هو حُر ..




> و طالما ان التجسد كان للابن وحده الذي اتخذ جسدا و صار يسوع المسيح عل  الارض, فيجب علينا ان نحد التسمية به فقط.



قمة الخطأ وقمة الخطورة في فهم الثالوث ولكن لن اجيبك بل سأنتقد فكرك اولا وبعدها سأجيبك


انت قلت : كلمة الله تشمل اب و ابن و روح قدس. ...

وانا اظنك تعرف ان الله في اليونانية تعني " ثيؤوس " طيب تعالى نشوف الكتاب قال اية كدة 

1Ti 3:16  وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى: الله ظهر في الجسد، تبرر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة، كرز به بين الأمم، أومن به في العالم، رفع في المجد.

*1Ti 3:16  καὶ ὁμολογουμένως μέγα ἐστὶ τὸ τῆς εὐσεβείας μυστήριον· Θεὸς ἐφανερώθη ἐν σαρκί, ἐδικαιώθη ἐν Πνεύματι, ὤφθη ἀγγέλοις, ἐκηρύχθη ἐν ἔθνεσιν, ἐπιστεύθη ἐν κόσμῳ, ἀνελήμφθη ἐν δόξῃ. *



هنا قيل " الله " ما ردك ؟​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2010)

*ياعزيزى من خرج من احشاء مريم هو الرب الاله الكلمة المتجسد 
ومريم ولدت لنا ابن الله الكلمة المتجسد
ومن حل فى احشاء مريم لاهوت الله الكلمة واحتجب فيه بالناسوتية
وكلنا مؤمنين بهذا وان الكلمة اخذ الناسوتية من احشاء مريم 
فهى والدة الاله الكلمة بالجسد*
*نسطور ادعى ان من خرج من مريم انسان ولم يتحد به الكلمة اتحادا اقنوميا
فهل تريد ان تكون نسطوريا وتقول ان المسيح لم يكن هو الكلمة بالحقيقة 
ايمانك بان من خرج من مريم ابن الله المتجسد هو مرتبط بايمانك بان المسيح هو الله الكلمة
وايمانك بان من خرج من مريم مجرد انسان وهى ام انسان فقط ولم تلد سوى انسان دا ينافى الايمان المسيحى جملا وتفصيلا
واحنا مش بنصنع ايمانا جديدا دا فكر الكتاب و الاباء والكنيسة على مر عصورها 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2010)

> و طالما ان التجسد كان للابن وحده الذي اتخذ جسدا و صار يسوع المسيح عل  الارض, فيجب علينا ان نحد التسمية به فقط.


*الصراحة الجملة دى غريبة لان تجسد الكلمة معناه تجسد وظهور لجوهر الله بعينه 
وقيل عن المسيح فى الرسالة للعبرانين الذى وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره
فالمسيح الابن الكلمة هو رسم جوهر الله بكامله 
فتجسد الكلمة معناه تجسد الله لان الكلمة هو الله
والعذراء ولدت لنا الله الكلمة المتجسد
ومستحقة ان تدعى بوالدة الاله ليس بام الانسان يسوع  فقط كما قال نسطور 
*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (11 يوليو 2010)

سلام للجميع,,



شمس الحق قال:


> *الصراحة الجملة دى غريبة لان تجسد الكلمة معناه تجسد وظهور لجوهر الله بعينه
> وقيل عن المسيح فى الرسالة للعبرانين الذى وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره
> فالمسيح الابن الكلمة هو رسم جوهر الله بكامله
> فتجسد الكلمة معناه تجسد الله لان الكلمة هو الله
> ...



نبدأ من الاخر:

من الذي تجسد؟ هل هو الاب ام الابن ام الروح القدس؟ ام هو الله بالمطلق (بالاقانيم الثلاثة).


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يوليو 2010)

> من الذي تجسد؟ هل هو الاب ام الابن ام الروح القدس؟ ام هو الله بالمطلق  (بالاقانيم الثلاثة).




1Ti 3:16  وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى: الله ظهر  في الجسد، تبرر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة، كرز به بين الأمم،  أومن به في العالم، رفع في المجد.

*1Ti 3:16  καὶ ὁμολογουμένως μέγα ἐστὶ τὸ τῆς  εὐσεβείας μυστήριον· Θεὸς ἐφανερώθη ἐν  σαρκί, ἐδικαιώθη ἐν Πνεύματι, ὤφθη ἀγγέλοις, ἐκηρύχθη  ἐν ἔθνεσιν, ἐπιστεύθη ἐν κόσμῳ, ἀνελήμφθη ἐν δόξῃ.*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يوليو 2010)

انت بتفصل الأقانيم ؟


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (11 يوليو 2010)

سلام للجميع,,

عزيزي مولكا,,


molka molkan قال:


> 1ti 3:16  وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى: الله ظهر  في الجسد، تبرر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة، كرز به بين الأمم،  أومن به في العالم، رفع في المجد.
> 
> *1ti 3:16  καὶ ὁμολογουμένως μέγα ἐστὶ τὸ τῆς  εὐσεβείας μυστήριον· Θεὸς ἐφανερώθη ἐν  σαρκί, ἐδικαιώθη ἐν Πνεύματι, ὤφθη ἀγγέλοις, ἐκηρύχθη  ἐν ἔθνεσιν, ἐπιστεύθη ἐν κόσμῳ, ἀνελήμφθη ἐν δόξῃ.*​



ممكن اجابة واضحة لسؤالي الواضح حتى نستطيع ان نتناقش؟

من الذي تجسد؟ هل هو الابن ام هو الله باقانيمه الثلاثة؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يوليو 2010)

> ممكن اجابة واضحة لسؤالي الواضح حتى نستطيع ان نتناقش؟
> 
> من الذي تجسد؟ هل هو الابن ام هو الله باقانيمه الثلاثة؟



الإجابة واضحة تماما ............

*
1ti 3:16  وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى: الله ظهر   في الجسد، تبرر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة، كرز به بين  الأمم،  أومن به في العالم، رفع في المجد.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يوليو 2010)

الإجابة واضحة تماما ............

*Act 20:28  احترزوا اذا لأنفسكم ولجميع الرعية التي أقامكم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه.*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2010)

*ياحبيبى تجسد الابن هو تجسد لجوهر الله بعينه 
مش تجسد جزء منه 
المسيح وضح التمايز فى الاقنومية بينه وبين الاب علشان يوضح ذبيحة الصليب وارسالية الكلمة وقبول الاب ذبيحة الابن
وضوح التمايز مهم لفهم عمل المسيح الكفارى
ولكن تجسد الكلمة هو تجسد الله بجوهره الكامل (ملئ الاهوت)
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يوليو 2010)

> *(ملئ الاهوت)*


*ملء الاهوت*


----------



## Alcrusader (12 يوليو 2010)

يا أما عندك أشياء غير واضحة عن المسيحية.... أو انك من الناس الذين يعترفون أن العذراء هي مجرد انسانة ولا يجوز حتى تكريمها... فكر بروتستانتي


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (12 يوليو 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> الإجابة واضحة تماما ............
> 
> *
> 1ti 3:16  وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى: الله ظهر   في الجسد، تبرر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة، كرز به بين  الأمم،  أومن به في العالم، رفع في المجد.*



سالتك اكثر من مرة و انت مصر على ان تقول "الله"و لا تميز من الذي تجسد. و مع ان الجواب بسيط و معروف لمدارس الاحد و هو ان التجسد هو فقط للابن, لكنك مصر ان الله باقانيمه الثلاثة هو الذي تجسد! من اين لك هذا الفكر؟؟

فالكلام اعلاه عن السيد المسيح بالتحديد , اي الابن و ليس عن الروح القدس او الاب.

فبامكانك ان تبدل كلمة الله بكلمة "ابن الله" فتصبح:

عظيم هو سر التقوى ابن الله ظهر في الجسد, تبرر في الروح....

و لكنك لا تستطيع ان تقول: الله الاب ظهر في الجسد, تبرر في الروح..

و لا تستطيع ان تقول ايضا ان الروح القدس ظهر في الجسد, و تبرر في الروح..

هل ما زلت مصر على اجابتك؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يوليو 2010)

> سالتك اكثر من مرة و انت مصر على ان تقول "الله"و لا تميز من الذي تجسد. و  مع ان الجواب بسيط و معروف لمدارس الاحد و هو ان التجسد هو فقط للابن, لكنك  مصر ان الله باقانيمه الثلاثة هو الذي تجسد! من اين لك هذا الفكر؟؟



يا استاذ انت مسيحي ؟
متأكد انك مسيحي ؟

يعني الكتاب المقدس هو كتابك ولا مش كتابك ؟

رحماك ربي !

لو مش فاهم اسأل لكن عيب انك تقول كلام ضم كل الكتاب المقدس وبل هو فكر هراطقة سابقين ! ومعروفين !!!

اين كلامي هذا الذي ادعيته انا ؟؟


هو الرسالة الأولى الى تيموثاؤس الأصحاح الثالث والآية السادسة عشر دي من تأليفي !

فكرك فكر غلط ومش صحيح بتاتا وانت حتى مش عايز تعرف اية هو الغلط 
ولا عاجبك كلام الكتاب المقدسو لا اي كلام !!!

امال بتتكلم على اساس اية ؟

روح يا اخي ادرس وتعال ..


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (12 يوليو 2010)

سلام للجميع,,



molka molkan قال:


> يا استاذ انت مسيحي ؟
> متأكد انك مسيحي ؟
> 
> يعني الكتاب المقدس هو كتابك ولا مش كتابك ؟
> ...



الكلام كلام الله موحى به من الروح القدس في الكتاب. و لكن الفهم لمن؟

انت تناقش في موضوع شائك جدا و هو الاقانيم الذي هو اعلى من فهمي و فهمك.

"السَّرَائِرُ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا، وَالْمُعْلَنَاتُ لَنَا وَلِبَنِينَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ" تثنية 29. فمعرفتنا تقتصر على ما يعلنه الله لنا فقط, لاننا الان نعرف بعض المعرفة كما يقول الرسول بولس.

وفهمنا للثالوث هو ايماني و يستند على ما اعلنه لنا الروح القدس في الكتاب المقدس.

من خلال هذا الاعلان ادركنا بعض الحقائق:

1- المساواة بين الاقانيم: الاب= الابن= الروح القدس و ليس هناك اقنوم اعظم من اقنوم .
2-( و هذا ما هو ملتبس انت فيه)التميز بين الاقانيم: و هو في الاعمال و العلاقات و ليس في الجوهر. فمثلا -الابن وحده تجسد وقام بعملية الفداء, و بتجسده اعلن لنا فكر الله و مقاصده و محبته للجنس البشري.
-الروح القدس هو الذي يجدد قلوب المؤمنين و يقدسها و يرشدها للحق و هو الذي اوحى للبعض بكتابة الكتاب المقدس.

-الاب هو الذي بارك المؤمنين بكل بركة روحية في السماويات و هو الذي اختارهم في المسيح قبل تاسيس العالم و هو الذي ولنا ولادة روحية لرجاء حي.

3-الشركة: الاقانيم مشتركة في ذات المجد و الازلية و الحكمة و القداسة....و تشترك في قبول العبادة و التسبيح و التعظيم..


فتانى يا عزيزي عند كلامك و لا تستعجل بالحكم على الاخرين قبل التاكد و التمحص و السماع ان اردت فعلا ان يعطيك الله فما و حكمة لا يستطيع جميع معانيدك( ليس من المسيحين) ان يقاوموها.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يوليو 2010)

حبيبي روح ادرس في كتب مدارس الأحد حتى وتعالى نتناقش
سحقا لهذا العصر الذي لا يقبل فيه المسيحي الكتاب المقدس ولا كلام الآباء ولا ولا ولا ولا ....


----------



## Alcrusader (12 يوليو 2010)

مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> سلام للجميع,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
عندك مشكلة في مفهوم الثالوث.
الثالوث لم يفترق أبداً.
الله الأب دائماً في السماء يرانا، الله الإبن تجسد وخلصنا وهو حي في السماء، الله الروح القدس هو المحبة المتبادلة بين الأب والإبن وهي روح التي تحل وتبارك كل إنسان كما صار في زمن العنصرة.

نصيحتي، تروح عند كاهن وضعه يشرح لك هذا الأمر، أو روح إدرس من مراجع موثوقة.*


----------



## Alcrusader (12 يوليو 2010)

*السيدة العذراء لها مكانة عظيمة جداً في المسيحية ولكنها ليست إله. نقطة على السطر.*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2010)

*ياعزيزى 
المسيح هو الابن المتجسد اقنوميا
وهو الله المتجسد جوهريا
الابن مش جزء من الله
الابن هو الله بعينه وبكامل جوهره
التاميز فى الاقنومية لا يعنى جزء منه التاميز لوضوح معنى الارسالية وقبول الذبيحة من الاب وعمل المسيح الكهنوتى عن البشرية كابن عنا للاب 
اعتقد الكلام اللى بتقوله دا لا يمت بصله اصلا للمسيحية 
واول مرة اشوف حد يقول ان تجسد الابن لا يعنى تجسد الجوهر الالهى بكامله 

*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (12 يوليو 2010)

سلام للجميع,,

العزيز(ة) شمس الحق


شمس الحق قال:


> *ياعزيزى
> المسيح هو الابن المتجسد اقنوميا
> وهو الله المتجسد جوهريا
> الابن مش جزء من الله
> ...




ارجو التدقيق في الكلام, فالاقتراب الى اللاهوت ادى الى هرطقات كثيرة لمؤمنين عظام حتى.

و الكلام يجب ان يكون بكل حذر و كل كلمة يجب ان تراجع مرات و مرات قبل كتابتها.

من قال ان الابن جزء من الله؟

لماذا لا نرجع الى الكتاب المقدس و نرى من هو الذي صار جسدا؟:

انجيل يوحنا :

وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدًا كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا.

هل هناك اوضح من هذا الكلام؟ الكلمة ( الابن ) هو الذي لبس الجسد البشري.

16 لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.

في نفس الوقت هو الله بالجوهر و لكن التجسد  هو عمل الابن المرسل من الاب.

فالتجسد ليس عمل الروح القدس و ليس عمل الاب , بل عمل الابن.

فمع تميّز أحدهم عن الآخر في الأقنومية، هم واحد في الجوهر بكل صفاته وخصائصه ومميزاته، لأنهم ذات الله الواحد .



سلام و نعمة.


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2010)

> فمع تميّز أحدهم عن الآخر في الأقنومية، هم واحد في الجوهر بكل صفاته وخصائصه ومميزاته، لأنهم ذات الله الواحد .


*ماحنا بنقول كدا حد قال غير كدا *
*الفداء هو عمل الابن من حيث الاقنومية
والابن هو الله نفسه بكامل جوهره *
*ومن خرج من العذراء هو الابن المتجسد اى الله المتجسد *
*اعتقد كدا متفقين *


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2010)

*محدش مؤمن بان الاب اتجسد او الروح القدس اتجسد
كلنا مؤمنين بتجسد الكلمة الابن 
ولكن تجسد الابن هو تجسد لجوهر الله بعينه لان الابن هو الله نفسه 
فليه سيادتك معترض على مخطابة العذراء بوالدة الاله المتجسد 
وتقول هى والدة الابن فقط(الرب يسوع) اليس الابن هو الله بنفسه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (12 يوليو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *محدش مؤمن بان الاب اتجسد او الروح القدس اتجسد
> كلنا مؤمنين بتجسد الكلمة الابن
> ولكن تجسد الابن هو تجسد لجوهر الله بعينه لان الابن هو الله نفسه
> فليه سيادتك معترض على مخطابة العذراء بوالدة الاله المتجسد
> ...



شكرا للرب- وصلنا الى نتيجة اولى ان لا الاب و الروح القدس تجسد و هذا هو مفتاح الجواب 

1- السيدة العذراء هي ام الرب يسوع فقط بالجسد, و لا علاقة لها بالطبيعة الالهية 
2- كلمة الله بالمعنى المطلق تشمل الاب و الابن و الروح القدس و بقولك ام الله انت شملت الثلاثة. فالسيدة العذراء حملت الرب يسوع( بالجسد) فقط و بالتالي لا يجوز شمول الاب و الروح القدس هنا.


فكلمة: أم الرب يسوع واضحة و صريحة انها تختص ببشرية السيد المسيح
أما كلمة ام الله: فهي تشمل ايضا الطبيعة الالهية حتى و ان كنت لنت بداخلك تدرك انها ليست كذلك. فلماذا الاصرار على استخدام كلمة توقع اللبس عند سامعها؟

ماذا ستظن لو انك شخص غير مسيحي و سمعت هذه الكلمة: "أم الله"؟ 

لا ادري لماذا الاصرار على استخدامها؟

هل اذا قلنا ان القديسة مريم هي والدة السيد المسيح ننقص من قدرها؟

أم ان كلام الاباء لايرد؟

الاب اللاهوتي الارثوذكسي "الكسندر شميمن" قال في كتاب " من اجل حياة العالم":

" ان كانت العودة الى الاباء تعني تكرارا شكليا مجردا و خالصا لمصطلحاتهم و صياغاتهم, لاصبحت بنفس مقدار الخطا و التقصير الذي تتصف به محاولات اهمال الاباء" و يضيف ايضا:
"ما من كلمة في النصوص الابائية مجردة او مطلقة, بل كل كلمة تاخذ معناها و دلالتها اللاهوتية فقط في سياق لاهوتي و روحي واسع".

اذا المصطلح اللاهوتي في حد ذاته ليس مقدسا او معصوما,لان هذه المصطلحات هي محاولة في حد ذاتها تهدف للوصول لادق معرفة عن الله. 

فلماذا لا ننظر الى مصطلحات مثل " ام الله" و نرى هل هي بحاجة الى اعادة صياغة ام لا ؟

سلام و نعمة.


----------



## Alcrusader (12 يوليو 2010)

*لا حبيبي. ما في شئ إسمه إعادة صياغة.

أنا مش عرف إلى أي مذهب أنت بتنتمي أو ما هي طريقة تفكيرك إذا كنت مسيحي.

يا حبيبي يسوع هو الله المتجسد. هل عندك مشكلة مع هذا الأمر؟

إذاً مريم هي أم يسوع. وبالتالي هي أم الرب يسوع.

ولكن يسوع = الله = روح قدس = 1

وهكذا تكون مريم أم الرب يسوع المسيح. أم الله. وبالتحديد أم الله الإبن.


شئ ثاني، هل تعرف صلاة "السلام عليك يا مريم" ؟

السلام عليك يا مريم مريم
يا ممتلئة نعمة الرب معك
مباركة انتِ في النساء ومباركة ثمرة بطنك يسوع
يا مريم القديسة يا والدة الله
صلّي لاجلنا نحن الخطأة
الآن وفي ساعة موتنا . أمين.



*


----------



## Alcrusader (12 يوليو 2010)

*لو في هناك استفسارات أكثر عن أنصحك بالذاهب إلى مراجع دينية وكتب أو إسأل أحد الكهنة لكي يشرح لك هذا الأمر. ولو باقي عندك إستفسار أود واسأله هنا.*


----------



## حمورابي (12 يوليو 2010)

*تحية
حوار جميل . من الجميع .  متابع 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2010)

> - السيدة العذراء هي ام الرب يسوع فقط بالجسد, و لا علاقة لها بالطبيعة الالهية


*ومين قال غير كدا 
العذراء ام الرب بالجسد ولا علاقة لها بالطبيعة الالهية مطلقا وبتاتا
ولكنها لم تلد فقط انسانا هى ولدت ابن الله المتجسد
*


> كلمة الله بالمعنى المطلق تشمل الاب و الابن و الروح القدس و بقولك ام الله انت شملت الثلاثة. فالسيدة العذراء حملت الرب يسوع( بالجسد) فقط و بالتالي لا يجوز شمول الاب و الروح القدس هنا.


*هنرجع للنقطة الاولى ان جوهر الابن هو جوهر الله بعينه وليس جزءا منه
وتجسد الابن هو تجسد لملء لاهوت الله 
والعذراء والدة الاله الكلمة المتجسد 
*


> فكلمة: أم الرب يسوع واضحة و صريحة انها تختص ببشرية السيد المسيح
> أما كلمة ام الله: فهي تشمل ايضا الطبيعة الالهية حتى و ان كنت لنت بداخلك تدرك انها ليست كذلك. فلماذا الاصرار على استخدام كلمة توقع اللبس عند سامعها؟


*وكان هناك الرب وهناك الله اليس الرب هو الله
ثانيا سامعيها بيعترضوا على اى حاجة المهم ايمانا نحن ونحن ندركه جيدا 
*


> ماذا ستظن لو انك شخص غير مسيحي و سمعت هذه الكلمة: "أم الله"؟
> 
> لا ادري لماذا الاصرار على استخدامها؟


*يسال ويفهم لكى يعرف ان الكلمة لبس جسدا مثلنا من عذراء ولهاذ الله دخل الى العالم بالجسد مولودا من امراءة *


> هل اذا قلنا ان القديسة مريم هي والدة السيد المسيح ننقص من قدرها؟


*وان قولنا انها والدة الاله هل وقعنا فى خطا ام اكدنا حقيقة المولود منها *


> اذا المصطلح اللاهوتي في حد ذاته ليس مقدسا او معصوما,لان هذه المصطلحات هي محاولة في حد ذاتها تهدف للوصول لادق معرفة عن الله.
> 
> فلماذا لا ننظر الى مصطلحات مثل " ام الله" و نرى هل هي بحاجة الى اعادة صياغة ام لا ؟


*مظبوط ولكن الفكر صحيح مية فى المية وهكذا اجتمعت الكنيسة الجامعة منذ بدايتها واكدت على ان المولود من العذراء هو ابن الله بالحقيقة *


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يوليو 2010)

يبدو انه ستكون لي وقفة ضد هذه الهرطقات الكثيرة ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يوليو 2010)

مصلوب لأجلي ،،

مطلوب منك الآن الرد على هذه المداخلات من مصدرين لا ثالث لهما ...

1. الكتاب المقدس
2. الآباء 


المداخلات هى :


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2233653&postcount=20
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2233656&postcount=22
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2233664&postcount=23
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2234064&postcount=27
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2234087&postcount=31


ملاحظة ، لابد من الرد على المداخلات كلها وإلا سأطلب هذف هذه المداخلات كلها من الموضوع


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يوليو 2010)

> ارجو التدقيق في الكلام, فالاقتراب الى  اللاهوت ادى الى هرطقات كثيرة لمؤمنين عظام حتى.
> 
> و الكلام يجب ان يكون بكل حذر و كل كلمة يجب ان تراجع مرات و مرات قبل  كتابتها.



أيها الطبيب اشفي نفسك ...
ولا تنظر الي القذى الغير موجودة وتترك الشجرة التي في عينيك ..

( عندما لا تفرق بين كلام مدارس الأحد الذي نبسطه للأطفال وبين كلام الكتاب المقدس الذي هو الحق كاملا فيجب ان يكون لي وقفة )



> من قال ان الابن جزء من الله؟



انت ..



> فالكلام اعلاه عن السيد المسيح بالتحديد , اي الابن و ليس عن الروح القدس  او الاب.
> 
> فبامكانك ان تبدل كلمة الله بكلمة "ابن الله" فتصبح:
> 
> ...



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2235102&postcount=35




> 2-( و هذا ما هو ملتبس انت فيه)التميز بين الاقانيم: و هو في الاعمال و  العلاقات و ليس في الجوهر. فمثلا -الابن وحده تجسد وقام بعملية الفداء, و  بتجسده اعلن لنا فكر الله و مقاصده و محبته للجنس البشري.




http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2235123&postcount=37


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يوليو 2010)

> لماذا لا نرجع الى الكتاب المقدس و نرى من هو الذي صار جسدا؟:



رحماك ربي !


الله هو الذي صار جسداااااااااااااااااااااا


الآب هو أصل وذات الله ( اقنوميا ) وهو الله ( جوهريا )
الإبن هو ظهور الله ( اقنوميا ) وهو الله ( جوهريا )
الروح القدس هو روح الله ( اقنوميا ) وهو الله ( جوهريا )



> هل هناك اوضح من هذا الكلام؟ الكلمة ( الابن ) هو الذي لبس الجسد البشري.



رحماك ربي !

ما هو انت عشان بتفصل بينهم فجعلت الإن هو فقط الذي تجسد ! وبالتالي فهو ليس كل الله !


افهم يا عزيزي الفرق

الآب هو ذات الله الغير مرئي
الإبن هو اللوغوس وهو ظهور الله ( اي الأقنوم الخاص بالظهور الإلهي ) كما كان يظهر في العهد القديم بدون جسد من الأساس !!!!




> فمع تميّز أحدهم عن الآخر في الأقنومية، هم واحد في الجوهر بكل صفاته  وخصائصه ومميزاته، لأنهم ذات الله الواحد .



التميز يكون في الصفات والأهمال وليس في التجسد والفداء والصلب !!

فمكتوب عن المسيح ..

فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا (كو  2 :  9)


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يوليو 2010)

> شكرا للرب- وصلنا الى نتيجة اولى ان لا الاب و الروح القدس تجسد و هذا هو  مفتاح الجواب




لا يا عزيزي ، لم نصل الى هذا ولم نقترب اساسا منه فمن اين اتيت بمثل هذا الكلام ؟

تحب يا عزيزي امسك كلامك واضع خلفة من قاله من الهراطقة القدامى الآن ؟



> 1- السيدة العذراء هي ام الرب يسوع فقط بالجسد, و لا علاقة لها بالطبيعة  الالهية



لا ،  هى ام الله بالجسد وليس لها علاقة بأمومة اللاهوت ..



> 2- كلمة الله بالمعنى المطلق تشمل الاب و الابن و الروح القدس و بقولك ام  الله انت شملت الثلاثة. فالسيدة العذراء حملت الرب يسوع( بالجسد) فقط و  بالتالي لا يجوز شمول الاب و الروح القدس هنا.




نعيد ونقول تاني

انت مش عارف تفرق بين الجوهر والاقنومية من الاساس 
الذي خرج من العذراء هو الله الكامل ام انه جزء منه ؟



> فكلمة: أم الرب يسوع واضحة و صريحة انها تختص ببشرية السيد المسيح



وكلمة ام الله واضحة جداااااااا ( للعاقل ) انها ام الطبيعة البشرية ..



> أما كلمة ام الله: فهي تشمل ايضا الطبيعة الالهية حتى و ان كنت لنت بداخلك  تدرك انها ليست كذلك. فلماذا الاصرار على استخدام كلمة توقع اللبس عند  سامعها؟



مش بمزاجك .. ولا بمزاج سامعها

ماحدش من اللي بيسمعها غيرك فكر التفكير ده 
انت بس اللي بتفكر كدة وده غلط ولا هو كتابي ولا هو اباءي وفي نساطرة حذفوا من عضوية الجسد الواحد ( الكنيسة ) بسبب نفس هذا الأفكار ..

اللي بيعتمد على مدارس الأحد فقط وياخدها منبع لعلم اللاهوت يضيع ..



> ماذا ستظن لو انك شخص غير مسيحي و سمعت هذه الكلمة: "أم الله"؟



ام الله بالجسد ..

وما علاقة الغير مسيحي في شرح الإيمان المسيحي ؟؟

ماذا سيظن الغير مسيحي عندما يسمع ان الله صار جسدا ؟
ومذا سيظن عندما يسمع ان الله هو ىب و ابن وروح قدس !!

يبقى مانقولش ان الله صار جسدا او ان عندنا ثلاث اقانيم

منطق غريب وعجيب و شاذ

ان الذي لا يفهم عقيدتنا نحذف منها ما لا يفهمه !!!

وعجبي ..



> لا ادري لماذا الاصرار على استخدامها؟



اصرار من مين ؟؟

من الكتاب المقدس ، من الاباء ، من العقل والمنطق ( ما دام المسيح هو الله اذن العذراء هى ام الله ) ..

لا ادري لماذا لا تعجبك والإصرار على عدم النطق بها ..



> هل اذا قلنا ان القديسة مريم هي والدة السيد المسيح ننقص من قدرها؟



ومن هو المسيح ؟ أليس هو الله ؟ اذن هى ام الله ..



> أم ان كلام الاباء لايرد؟



نعم ، لا يرد ..



> الاب اللاهوتي الارثوذكسي "الكسندر شميمن" قال في كتاب " من اجل حياة  العالم":



يظهر انك ماتعرفش حتى الآباء !!!!!

بقول لك الآباء  الآباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء

يعني بتوع القرون الأولى !!!!!

هاجيب لك كلامهم قريبا ..



> اذا المصطلح اللاهوتي في حد ذاته ليس مقدسا او معصوما,لان هذه المصطلحات هي  محاولة في حد ذاتها تهدف للوصول لادق معرفة عن الله.



لا ، هو مقدس لانه كتابي ،،، وهو معصوم ...



> فلماذا لا ننظر الى مصطلحات مثل " ام الله" و نرى هل هي بحاجة الى اعادة  صياغة ام لا ؟



لا ، لا تحتاج الي اعادة صياغة بل نحتاج الى شطب المهرطقين من عضوية مجمع الكنيسة ..

من الذي قال انها تحتاج الى اعادة صياغة ؟

ما رأي الكتاب  المقدس في من يرفض كلامه ويرفض التعليم الرسولي ؟


*فشكرا لله انكم كنتم عبيدا للخطية و لكنكم اطعتم من القلب  صورة التعليم التي تسلمتموها 
(رو  6 :  17)
ام خدمة ففي الخدمة ام المعلم ففي التعليم 
(رو  12 :  7)
ثم نوصيكم ايها الاخوة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح ان تتجنبوا كل اخ يسلك بلا  ترتيب و ليس حسب التعليم الذي اخذه منا 
(2تس  3 :  6)
للزناة لمضاجعي الذكور لسارقي الناس للكذابين للحانثين و ان كان شيء اخر  يقاوم التعليم الصحيح 
(1تي  1 :  10)
ان فكرت الاخوة بهذا تكون خادما صالحا ليسوع المسيح متربيا بكلام الايمان و  التعليم الحسن الذي تتبعته 
(1تي  4 :  6)
لاحظ نفسك و التعليم و داوم على ذلك لانك اذا  فعلت هذا تخلص نفسك و الذين يسمعونك ايضا 
(1تي  4 :  16)*
*ان كان احد يعلم تعليما اخر و لا يوافق كلمات ربنا يسوع  المسيح الصحيحة و التعليم الذي هو حسب التقوى فقد  تصلف و هو لا يفهم شيئا بل هو متعلل بمباحثات و مماحكات الكلام التي منها  يحصل الحسد و الخصام و الافتراء و الظنون الردية.(1تي 6 : 3،4)
لانه سيكون وقت لا يحتملون فيه التعليم الصحيح بل   حسب شهواتهم الخاصة يجمعون لهم معلمين مستحكة مسامعهم (2تي  4 :  3)
ملازما للكلمة الصادقة التي بحسب التعليم لكي   يكون قادرا ان يعظ بالتعليم الصحيح و يوبخ   المناقضين 
(تي  1 :  9)
و اما انت فتكلم بما يليق بالتعليم الصحيح 
(تي  2  :  1)
ان كان احد ياتيكم و لا يجيء بهذا التعليم فلا   تقبلوه في البيت و لا تقولوا له سلام 
(2يو  1 :  10)
و لكنني اقول لكم و للباقين في ثياتيرا كل الذين ليس لهم هذا التعليم و الذين لم يعرفوا اعماق الشيطان كما يقولون   اني لا القي عليكم ثقلا اخر 
(رؤ  2 :  24)




*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يوليو 2010)

​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 يوليو 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> يبدو انه ستكون لي وقفة ضد هذه الهرطقات الكثيرة ...


 

*اشتغللللللللللللللللللللل يا بطل و ارجع تاني*

*انا مش عايزه اقول رايي بالموضوع لالبخ و اتحرم و اتهرطق ههههههههههههه*

*كل الي اقدر اقوله بخصوص الكريستولوجي بتاعت رب المجد السيد المسيح انه مكون من طبيعتين بشريه كامله و الهيه كامله بلا تشويش او اختلاط او امتزاج *

*و الطبيعتين اتحدوا مع بعض منذ تم حبل السيده العذراء *

*عندما قيل لها الروح  القدس يحل عليكي و قوه العلي تظللك لذلك القدوس المولود منكي يدعي ابن الله*

*و لم يخلطوا زي الزيت و الماء *

*و في نفس الوقت لم ينفصلوا عن بعضهم و لو للحظه*

*فهو انسان كامل بنفس و اراده بشريه و اله كامل له نفس لاهوت الله الاب و جوهره منذ الازل و له نفس مشيئه الاب*

*و العذراء سميت( بأم ربي) كما قالت اليصابات من اين لي ان تأتي ام ربي الي بسبب اتحاد الاهوت بالناسوت لذلك سجد يوحنا المعمدان في بطن امه و ركض لما اقتربت منها مريم*

*و مين رب اليصابات؟؟؟ هنا السؤال*

*لو كان المسيح ناسوت بلا لاهوت وقتها*

*كيف سيركض و يسجد يوحنا في بطن امه حين اذن؟؟؟*

*و هي ولدته حقا لذلك سميت بوالده الاله*

*و لكن بيني و بينكم ام الله او والده الاله لقلب بيعمل كوارث لما المسلم يسمعه هههههههههههه بجد و يفتكر حاجات غريبه زي انها اصل الاهوت*

*بس لما يفهم القصه هيلاقيها موحاه بالروح القدس لغير سبب*

*دا راي ربنا يستر افتكر انه صح*

*هههههههههههه*

*سلام و نعمه*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 يوليو 2010)

*الاخ مصلوب لاجلي*

*انت ايه طايفتك هل انت نسطوري ولا ايه ههههههههههههه*

*انا بنت و اموووووووووووووت اعرف*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 يوليو 2010)

مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> سالتك اكثر من مرة و انت مصر على ان تقول "الله"و لا تميز من الذي تجسد. و مع ان الجواب بسيط و معروف لمدارس الاحد و هو ان التجسد هو فقط للابن, لكنك مصر ان الله باقانيمه الثلاثة هو الذي تجسد! من اين لك هذا الفكر؟؟
> 
> فالكلام اعلاه عن السيد المسيح بالتحديد , اي الابن و ليس عن الروح القدس او الاب.
> 
> ...


 

*من كتاب بستان الرهبان*


*قال شيخ(ان كان كل ملء الاهوت قد حل في السيد المسيح جسديا كقول الرسول,فلا نقبل زرع الشياطين الانجاس عندما يقولون لنا: انكم اذا صحتم باسم يسوع المسيح فلستم تدعون الآب و الروح القدس . لانهم يفعلون ذلك مكرا منهم لكي يمنعونا من الدعاء بالاسم الحلو الذي لربنا يسوع المسيح , لعلمهم انه بدون هذا الاسم لا و لن يوجد خلاص البتة, كقول الرسول بطرس: انه ليس اسم اخر تحت السماء اعطي للانسان به ينبغي ان نخلص , و نحن نؤمن ايمانا كاملا بأننا اذا دعونا باسم ربنا يسوع انما ندعو الآب و الابن و الروح القدس , لاننا لا نقبل البتة فرقا و لا انقساما في الاهوت ,و نؤمن ايضا ان ربنا يسوع المسيح هو الواسطة الذي به يحصل الناس علي الدنو من الله و الحديث معه , كقول الرسول :و في هذة الايام كلمنا في ابنه).*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 يوليو 2010)

*



نسطور ادعى ان من خرج من مريم انسان ولم يتحد به الكلمة اتحادا اقنوميا
فهل تريد ان تكون نسطوريا وتقول ان المسيح لم يكن هو الكلمة بالحقيقة 
ايمانك بان من خرج من مريم ابن الله المتجسد هو مرتبط بايمانك بان المسيح هو الله الكلمة
وايمانك بان من خرج من مريم مجرد انسان وهى ام انسان فقط ولم تلد سوى انسان دا ينافى الايمان المسيحى جملا وتفصيلا

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
و نسطور بفكره دا فتح الباب للاسلام

الايه الي بتقول لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح عيسي بن مريم دي تفكير نسطوري موت يعني هههههههه شوفت بقي فايده لقب والده الاله بيفرق في ايه

اللقب بيؤكد لك ان يسوع دا تجسد الكلمه الالهيه

و الا لو مكنش متحد بالطبع الالهي لكان مافيش فداء من المسيح الا لنفسه بقي مش للعالم

ايه رايك بقي يا عم

انا شايفه انك حاطط الصليب و كاتب اسكن تحت ظل جناحيه

تأمل مين المذبوح علي الصليب دا يبقي ايه و انت تفهم

ارمي اسئلتك تحت الصليب و انت تفهم

سلام و نعمه​​​​*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 يوليو 2010)

ابن العبري قال:


> *إنْ شاء الله سوف أضِيفَ . *
> *ولكن بالمستقبل إذا الله راد وبقينا عايشين *


 

*اه يا ابن العبري يا رييييييييييييت يعني*

*لان فيه نقص في الارامي و المعرفه بالامور دي فياريت تضيف *

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 يوليو 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> انت بتفصل الأقانيم ؟


 

*اه مش فاهمه هي الاقانيم دي مكعبات بنركبها نقوم نعمل اله (حاشا لله) انا بس بعبر عن فكر السائل*

*دي تعيينات جوهريه في لاهوت الهي واحد من يراه لا يعيش اسمه يهوه او الوهيم*

*الله الاب و كلمته و روحه عيييييييييين ذاته *

*هي تلات شخوصات لو مش عاجباك كلمه اقانيم يعني عشان تفهم احسن*

*الاب هو الذات التي تشاء*

*الابن الكلمه التي تنفذ و تخلق و تري من قبل البشر لو تجسدت*

*الروح القدس هو الحياه روح الحياه و روح الله و روح الحق*

*انت كل كلامك عن الشخوصات او الاقانيم دي في ذات الله مش حاجه براها او متركبه عليها يعني*

*فخمتوا؟*​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2010)

> *كل الي اقدر اقوله بخصوص الكريستولوجي بتاعت رب المجد السيد المسيح انه مكون من طبيعتين بشريه كامله و الهيه كامله بلا تشويش او اختلاط او امتزاج *


:heat::heat::ab5:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 يوليو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> :heat::heat::ab5:



*هههههههههههه اسكت بقي هتودينا في داهيه:smil8:*​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2010)

> *هههههههههههه اسكت بقي هتودينا في داهيه:smil8:*


*هو انا اتكلمت *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 يوليو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *هو انا اتكلمت *


 
*خلاص* :smi411::smi411:​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يوليو 2010)

بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 يوليو 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


 

*ايييييييييييييه:smil8:*​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2010)

*خلينا فى موضوع العذراء*


----------



## حمورابي (12 يوليو 2010)

*ولو يوجد آراء كثيرة 
هذا كلام مار أفرام السرياني . . نقلاً عن أحد المواقع . 



*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2010)

*طيب مش تترجملنا علشان نفهم
*


----------



## حمورابي (12 يوليو 2010)

*وتعديلي على النص بإضافة أو تغير الكلمة مع البقاء على المعنى  جاء كالتالي 



*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 يوليو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه طب انت في الاول جبت النص كدا و بعدين عدلته ايه الفرق*

*فهمنا اييييييه سواء في الاولاني او التاني *

*نرجو الترجمه اخي الفاضل لان الكتابه الاراميه بالنسبه لينا شكلها شكل الهندي انت عارف بقي*

*ربنا يباركك و يبارك حياتك اخي *

*سلام و نعمه*​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2010)

*وانا شارحه بالظبط*


----------



## حمورابي (13 يوليو 2010)

*تحية

أعتذر لتأخري في الترجمة وذلك لأنشغالي . 

الترجمة سوف تكون حسب الأسطر 

لتصرخ عظامي من القبر  . . الله ولدت البتول . او . البتول ولدت الله . 
                   وإنْ شككت . . ارذل من الحق 
وإنْ ساورني التقسيم  . . مع يهوذا أطرح في جهنم . او . فالأطرح مع يهوذا في جهنم​*


----------



## peace_86 (13 يوليو 2010)

*أهلاً..
بصراحة لم أقرأ الصفحات الثمانية ..

لكني أحب أن أشير وأستدل بأن العذراء مريم هي فعلاً والدة الله.. أم الله.. أم الرب... لا يهم

حين جاءت مريم إلى أليصابات لتبيت عندها... ارتكض جنين اليصابات في بطنها، فقالت أليصابات مسبحة بإسم الرب: (مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَاءِ وَمُبَارَكَةٌ هِيَ ثَمَرَةُ بَطْنِكِ! 43فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لِي هذَا أَنْ تَأْتِيَ أُمُّ رَبِّي إِلَيَّ؟ 44فَهُوَذَا حِينَ صَارَ صَوْتُ سَلاَمِكِ فِي أُذُنَيَّ ارْتَكَضَ الْجَنِينُ بِابْتِهَاجٍ فِي بَطْنِي. 45فَطُوبَى لِلَّتِي آمَنَتْ أَنْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ لَهَا مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ) إنجيل لوقا-الإصحاح الاول

هذا يثبت حرفياً بأن العذراء هي أم الرب.. وبالتالي هي أم الإله الخالق، ولكنها لم تلد الرب كما يحلو للبعض أن يتصور عن المسيحية، بل أن الله قد اختار مريم المباركة من بين النساء ليتجسد بها الأقنوم الثاني، وبما أن الله هو  إله ذو ثلاث أقانيم، وبما أن الاقانيم هي ذات جوهر واحد.. إذن لا بأس بأن نقول بأن مريم هي أم الله..
توجد ترنيمة شهيرة تقول: يا أم الله ياحنونة يا كنز الرحمة والمعونة

إذن كلمة أم الله ليست بجديدة، بل هي قد جاءت منذ بدء المسيحية في قرونها الأول، بعد أن كتب لوقا إنجيله ليوضح العلاقة الاموية بين مريم ويسوع كإنسان.. وبين مريم كيسوع كإله الذي هو الأقنوم الثاني الظاهر بصورة انسان.

أما بقية الاناجيل الثلاثة وجميع الرسائل في العهد الجديد لا توضح هذا الامر على الإطلاق، في باديء الامر يثير هذا تساؤلنا. 
فإن كانت العقيدة بأن مريم هي أم الله أو على الأقل هي تلك المرأة المباركة بين النساء.. هي صحيحة وليست عقيدة مهرقطة..  فلماذا إذن هي مغيبة تماماً في جميع الرسائل ودورها حاضر بشكل ثانوي في بقية الأناجيل الثلاثة؟
الإجابة بكل بساطة.. لأن القديس بولس هو القديس الوحيد الذي كتب إنجيله اعتماداً على لسان القديسة مريم التي كانت تكرز له الإنجيل شفهياً.. فالقديسة مريم قد حضرت أولى سنوات حياة السيد المسيح، لذلك نلحظ بأن لوقا يكتب في إنجيله الفترات الطفولية للمسيح.
وهذه استدلالة واضحة، وخاصة حين نعرف بأن القديس لوقا هو أول من رسم أيقونة للعذراء مريم وهي تحمل طفلها يسوع.

قد يقول البعض: أليصابات لم تقصد بربي هو الإله الخالق حينما قالت أم ربي... إنما تقصد السيد أو المعلم، لأن كلمة رب لا تخص الإله وحده، إنام يشمل المعلمين والكهناء.
لنسأل سؤال بسيط... لو كانت أليصابات تقصد بـ(أم ربي) بـ أم سيدي.. فلماذا اذن اندهشت وباركت وسبحت؟
هل سيستحق الامر كل هذا التسبيح؟ فمريم ليست أولى من تلد المعلمين والكهناء وليست آخرهن.
إذن: لابد أن اليصابات حين نادت مريم بأم ربي.. فهي فعلاً تعني بأم إلهي، وإلا لما كان هناك حاجة لمباركة اليصابات ولتسبيح القديسة مريم..


شكراً..*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 يوليو 2010)

*انت يا كلب يالي اتفصلت بس بتقري اكيد*

*انت فاكر انك بالشتايم دي هتنصر رسولك*

*انت و لا بتعمل حاجه سوي انك بتضر كرامتك دا لو عندك اصلا و بتحول روحك لكلب بيعوي و دا واضح*

*ايه لزوم قله الادب*​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

*لا المشاركة الاخيرة دى مش كويسة ولا تليق اصلا بالموضوع
اعذرنى
*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (15 يوليو 2010)

سلام للجميع,,,



molka molkan قال:


> مصلوب لأجلي ،،
> 
> مطلوب منك الآن الرد على هذه المداخلات من مصدرين لا ثالث لهما ...
> 
> ...



ما هذا؟ تهديد يعني يا عزيزي؟

قلت لك في موضوع اخر , و اقول الان ارجو ان تغير من اسلوبك الذي لا يشجع على الحوار.

اذا كان هذا حوار مسيحي-مسيحي, فما بالك بالحوار مع اخوتنا المسلمين؟ اهو للتطفيش مثلا؟

انت مقتنع بوجهة نظرك- مبروك عليك و الحوار هو تبادل اراء و ليس ( يا اما تعمل الذي اقول لك , او...).

هذا ما يقوله السيد المسيح: "تعلموا مني لاني وديع و متواضع القلب". و ليعطينا الرب نعمة لنسمع و نعمل بكلامه.

و مع ذلك سارد و لو اني اجد اننا قد قلنا ما لدينا وللقارئ ان ان يحكم بنفسه ما يريد.



> أولا : لقب " كيريوس " لو اردنا ان نطلقه على شخص فهو يكون من ذوات الاموال والسلطة و و و.. إلخ فهل كان الرب يسوع المسيح ( قبل ان يولد ) من ذوات السلطة والحاشية و و ؟؟
> 
> ثانيا : تماشيا مع كلامك ( وانا اعترض عليه بشدة ) كيف يكون المسيح هو ( كيريوس ) " رب " قبل ان يولد اساسا ؟ ( هذا السؤال عند إجابتك عليه ستهدم كل كلامك السابق )
> 
> ...



 لو انك تمعنت بكلامي قليلا لعرفت القصد منه, فلقب السيد هو لقب ايضا يطلق على الله, و لا ادري من اين اتيت بلفظ "معلم" -ديداسكيلوس"فانا لم اقله!
في العهد الجديد ترد "كيريوس" و بالعهد القديم ترد "ادوناي".
يقول ابراهيم:
أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ-"ادوناي" - الرَّبُّ"يهوه"-، مَاذَا تُعْطِينِي وَأَنَا مَاضٍ عَقِيمًا، وَمَالِكُ بَيْتِي هُوَ أَلِيعَازَرُ الدِّمَشْقِيُّ 
".

و الاختلاف ليس ان السيد المسيح هو السيد= الرب= الله, بل الاختلاف هو في استعمال ام الله و ام  و الرب يسوع.



> خامسا : الكلام نفسه يعارضك ، تعالي نشوف النصوص
> 
> 39- فقامت مريم في تلك الايام و ذهبت بسرعة الى الجبال الى مدينة يهوذا.
> 40- و دخلت بيت زكريا و سلمت على اليصابات.
> ...



انظر الى ردي اعلاه لتعرف ان الاختلاف ليس ان الكلام يعني الله , بل على استخدام كلمة الرب -كيريوس-.

اكمل الايات التي نقلتها و انظر الى الاية 47:
 فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ:«تُعَظِّمُ نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ-كيريوس-،  47 وَتَبْتَهِجُ رُوحِي بِاللهِ-ثيوس- مُخَلِّصِي.

و السؤال:

لماذا لم يضع الروح القدس على فم اليصابات عن السيدة مريم انها ام ثيوس ووضع ام كيريوس؟




> اذا كان داؤود وهو اقل بمقدر السماء والأرض عن ام النور قد دعاه المسيح بنفسه ابنه اي هو صار " اب للمسيح " فكيف تستنكر بعد ذلك لقب ام الله ؟



استغرب جدا مثل هذه التعابير. هل حضرتك صعدت الى السماء الثالثة و عرفت ان داوود قيمته اقل بمقدار بعد السماء عن الارض من العذراء مريم؟ اليس هذا هرطقة بحد عينها ان تعين انت و على هواك من افضل من؟

كان يوحنا المعمدان الاعظم بين مولودي النساء و لكن ماذا قال عنه السيد المسيح:

اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَمْ يَقُمْ بَيْنَ الْمَوْلُودِينَ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ، وَلكِنَّ الأَصْغَرَ فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ أَعْظَمُ مِنْهُ.


و الان السؤال لك:

انا قلت:

 
	فمع تميّز أحدهم عن الآخر في الأقنومية، هم واحد في الجوهر بكل صفاته وخصائصه ومميزاته، لأنهم ذات الله الواحد . 	


و انت جاوبت


> التميز يكون في الصفات والأهمال وليس في التجسد والفداء والصلب !!



ماذا يعني تميز في الصفات؟ امثلة على ذلك.
 ماذا يعني تميز في الاعمال ؟و امثلة على ذلك.

اذا كان التجسد و الفداء لا يميزا الابن فهل تجسد ايضا الروح القدس و الاب.؟

و كل ذلك يجب ان يكون من الكتاب المقدس فقط فهو السلطة الوحيدة الموحى بها من الله.

اما اذا اردت ان تعتبر كلام الاباء موحى به من الله فهذا شانك انت .

سلام للجميع.


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 يوليو 2010)

> ما هذا؟ تهديد يعني يا عزيزي؟
> 
> قلت لك في موضوع اخر , و اقول الان ارجو ان تغير من اسلوبك الذي لا يشجع  على الحوار.



ومن قال اننا نتحاور ؟  انا اعلمك عدم الهرطقة !
هذه هرطقة نسطور !



> اذا كان هذا حوار مسيحي-مسيحي, فما بالك بالحوار مع اخوتنا المسلمين؟ اهو  للتطفيش مثلا؟


ده حوار مسيحي - نسطوري



> انت مقتنع بوجهة نظرك- مبروك عليك و الحوار هو تبادل اراء و ليس ( يا اما  تعمل الذي اقول لك , او...).



هذه ليست افكار بل هيى كتاب مقدس و اقوال آباء ومجامع ..



> هذا ما يقوله السيد المسيح: "تعلموا مني لاني وديع و  متواضع القلب". و ليعطينا الرب نعمة لنسمع و نعمل بكلامه.



وهل نسيت التوبيخ ؟



> لو انك تمعنت بكلامي قليلا



ماتخافش انا مركز جدا لدرجة اني نبهتك انك هاتهدم كلامك بنفك وبروض انت هدمته ..



> ثانيا : تماشيا مع كلامك ( وانا اعترض عليه بشدة ) كيف يكون المسيح هو (  كيريوس ) " رب " قبل ان يولد اساسا ؟ ( هذا السؤال عند إجابتك عليه ستهدم  كل كلامك السابق )






> في العهد الجديد ترد "كيريوس" و بالعهد القديم ترد "ادوناي".



هى اية دي اساسا ؟؟
كيريوس بترد كيريوس وبترد ادوناي ؟




> يقول ابراهيم:
> أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ-"ادوناي" -* الرَّبُّ"يهوه"*-، مَاذَا تُعْطِينِي  وَأَنَا مَاضٍ عَقِيمًا، وَمَالِكُ بَيْتِي هُوَ أَلِيعَازَرُ  الدِّمَشْقِيُّ



حقيقي الله عليك انت كدة جبت المفيد وعليك انك تراجع كلامك مرة تاني ، بص ..



> -في البحث التي استعرضته مشكورا للرد,كان اقتباسك كلام اليصابات غير دقيق,  فالكلمة المستعملة لربي هي :كيريوس و ليست ثيوس.و المعنى العمومي لها هو  :سيد ,و بالتالي *ام ربي= ام سيدي* هي الترجمة الادق. و ليس ام الهي.


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2233612&postcount=15

عرفت بقى ان الرب هو يهوه من كلامك انت نفسه ؟؟
يبقى العذراء ام يهوه المتجسد ..



> و الاختلاف ليس ان السيد المسيح هو السيد= الرب= الله, بل الاختلاف هو في  استعمال ام الله و ام  و الرب يسوع.




الأختلاف مش موجود اساسا إلا ان كنت انت نسطوري !

طالما المسيح هو الله ، والعذراء ام المسيح ، يبقى العذراء هى ام الله !

مش محتاجة فزلكة 



> انظر الى ردي اعلاه لتعرف ان الاختلاف ليس ان الكلام يعني الله , بل على  استخدام كلمة الرب -كيريوس-.
> 
> اكمل الايات التي نقلتها و انظر الى الاية 47:
> فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ:«تُعَظِّمُ نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ-كيريوس-،   47 وَتَبْتَهِجُ رُوحِي بِاللهِ-ثيوس-  مُخَلِّصِي.



ايوة يبقى الرب = ثيؤس = الله = المسيح  وطالما العذراء ام المسيح فهي أم الله !



> لماذا لم يضع الروح القدس على فم اليصابات عن السيدة مريم انها ام ثيوس  ووضع ام كيريوس؟



عشان يؤكد ان العذراء هى ام يهوه القدير  انظر معي ما هى ترجمة يهوه في العهد القديم ..


Psa 110:1 לדוד מזמור נאם יהוה לאדני שׁב לימיני עד־אשׁית איביך הדם לרגליך׃


Psa 110:1  (109:1) Τῷ Δαυιδ ψαλμός. Εἶπεν ὁ κύριος τῷ κυρίῳ μου Κάθου ἐκ δεξιῶν μου, ἕως ἂν θῶ τοὺς ἐχθρούς σου ὑποπόδιον τῶν ποδῶν σου.



أرأيت السبب ؟



> استغرب جدا مثل هذه التعابير. هل حضرتك صعدت الى السماء الثالثة و عرفت ان  داوود قيمته اقل بمقدار بعد السماء عن الارض من العذراء مريم؟


ولماذا اصعد الى السماء حيث ام الله وهى قالت ما فيه الشفاء ؟

لانه نظر الى اتضاع امته فهوذا منذ الان جميع الاجيال تطوبني (لو  1 :  48)




> اليس هذا هرطقة بحد عينها ان تعين انت و على هواك من افضل من؟



أولا : هرطقة مين ؟
ثانيا : على هوى من ؟




> كان يوحنا المعمدان الاعظم بين مولودي النساء و لكن ماذا قال عنه السيد  المسيح:
> 
> اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَمْ يَقُمْ بَيْنَ الْمَوْلُودِينَ مِنَ  النِّسَاءِ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ، وَلكِنَّ الأَصْغَرَ  فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ أَعْظَمُ مِنْهُ.



ماله ده كمان ؟



> ماذا يعني تميز في الصفات؟ امثلة على ذلك.



كمان مش عارف ؟
اعطيك امثلة على كلمة صفة لأني متأكد انك فهمتها غلط !

تسمع الجملة دي " بصفته و شخصه " ؟؟  يعني بذاته !!!


بص مثلا الآية دي ..

و اما ذلك اليوم و تلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما احد و لا الملائكة الذين في السماء و لا الابن الا الاب (مر  13 :  32)



> ماذا يعني تميز في الاعمال ؟و امثلة على ذلك.



الجواب من الكتاب المقدس ..

لان الاب لا يدين احدا بل قد اعطى كل الدينونة للابن (يو  5 :  22)



> اذا كان التجسد و الفداء لا يميزا الابن فهل تجسد ايضا الروح القدس و  الاب.؟



من الذي فصلهم عن بعضهم من الأساس حتى تسألهم ؟
الله تجسد ! عندك مانع ؟




> و كل ذلك يجب ان يكون من الكتاب المقدس فقط فهو السلطة الوحيدة الموحى بها  من الله.



تأمر ... بس مش الكتاب السلطة الوحيدة ..

و بالاجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم اومن به في العالم رفع في المجد (1تي  3 :  16)


Act  20:28  احترزوا اذا لأنفسكم ولجميع الرعية التي أقامكم الروح القدس فيها  أساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التي اقتناها بدمه. 


> اما اذا اردت ان تعتبر كلام الاباء موحى به من الله فهذا شانك انت .




من قال هذا من الأساس ؟؟

الكتاب نفسه يعلمنا ان لا نطيع اي تعليم لم نتسلمه من الاباء !!!

فهل تعارض الكتاب ؟
​


----------



## antonius (15 يوليو 2010)

الحبيب "مصلوب لاجلي" مع ان الاخوة كفوا ووفوا في الشرح
الا اني احببت ان اعلق على جزيئة...وهي قولك "ماذا يقول الاخرين لما يرون "ام الله"؟؟...
الحقيقة يا حبيبي...ان الاخرين -مهمن كانوا- لا يساوون شيئاً!! ويستطيعون ان يذهبوا ويدقوا رأسهم بالف حائط!! فلا مساومة على العقيدة لارضاء اطراف كافرة بها اساساً!!!  بل لا مساومة على العقيدة إطلاقاً!
لما انت تؤمن بان المسيح هو الله المتجسد...فيلزم من ذلك القول بان ام المسيح هي ام الله المتجسد...تمام؟


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (15 يوليو 2010)

سلام للجميع,,

الاخ انطونيوس,,



antonius قال:


> الحبيب "مصلوب لاجلي" مع ان الاخوة كفوا ووفوا في الشرح
> الا اني احببت ان اعلق على جزيئة...وهي قولك "ماذا يقول الاخرين لما يرون "ام الله"؟؟...
> الحقيقة يا حبيبي...ان الاخرين -مهمن كانوا- لا يساوون شيئاً!! ويستطيعون ان يذهبوا ويدقوا رأسهم بالف حائط!! فلا مساومة على العقيدة لارضاء اطراف كافرة بها اساساً!!!  بل لا مساومة على العقيدة إطلاقاً!
> لما انت تؤمن بان المسيح هو الله المتجسد...فيلزم من ذلك القول بان ام المسيح هي ام الله المتجسد...تمام؟



دعني اخذ الموضوع بشكل اخر, و ليساعدنا الرب ان نتكلم كما يحق لانجيل المسيح.

ناخذ نفس المنطق الذي تقول به انت و الاخوة الاحباء:

اجداد السيد المسيح:
"....بْنِ دَاوُدَ،  32 بْنِ يَسَّى، بْنِ عُوبِيدَ، بْنِ بُوعَزَ، بْنِ سَلْمُونَ، بْنِ نَحْشُونَ،  33 بْنِ عَمِّينَادَابَ، بْنِ أَرَامَ، بْنِ حَصْرُونَ، بْنِ فَارِصَ، بْنِ يَهُوذَا،  34 بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ، بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ، بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ،....."

هل نستطيع ان نقول عن داوود انه جد الله؟
هل نستطيع ان نقول عن بوعز انه جد الله؟
و الشئ نفسه عن ارام و عميناداب وابراهيم؟ هل هؤلاء جميعا هم جدود الله؟


كل المودة.


----------



## حمورابي (15 يوليو 2010)

*
الأخ مصلوب لأجلي 
أتفق في ما تطرحهُ من زاوية فقط اما الزاوية الأخرى فلا أتفق مع ما يطرحهُ فكرك عبر الأنامل . 
تسجيل متابعة ولي عودة في الموضوع . *


----------



## حمورابي (15 يوليو 2010)

*تحية
يجب على المطالع على الكتاب المقدس الفحص والتدقيق في الأمور الواردة فيه ِ 
قبل أن يقوم ب سرد كلام على أساس انهُ موجود في الكتاب المقدس بالرغم انهُ لاوجود لهُ فيه ِ 
مسألة . السيد العذراء مريم أم النور . 

وأمومتها للسيد المسيح فلا بد الدراسة والمقارنة في المفهوم الكتابي واللاهوتي لها . 
حضرتك تقوم بمقارنة امومة السيدة العذراء للسيد المسيح واللقاء الضوء على موضوع الجسد وربط ما تم بالجسد باللاهوت بالموجود قبل كل الوجود وقبل حتى العذراء وحتى داود وكل الأجداد الذين تم النسب اليهم عن طريق الجسد . 
السيد المسيح ينسب الى الجنس البشري الى داود مروراً بجميع من جاء بعد داود وقبل القديسة عذراء ويوسف البار . 

هو ابن داود بالجسد وابن مريم بالجسد وهم قبلهُ بالجسد جسدهم قبل جسد المسيح الذي تكون من لحم ودم . هنا هو ابن داود بالجسد ولكن هو خالق داود وخالق مريم باللاهوت الذي كان موجود قبل الوجود أذ كان لهُ وجود قبل تكوين العالم . 
لذلك بالجسد هو ابن الانسان تواجد في زمان ومكان معين ومختار لكي ينفذ مقاصد للآب بالأبن ولكي يرشد من امن به ِ بالروح القدس للخلاص . 

اذا ً السيد مريم القديسة هي ام السيد المسيح بالجسد لأنها ولدت ذلك الجسد المبارك بحسب قصد الله وفكره ِ لخلاص  الجنس البشري . 
بذلك هي أمهُ حسب الجسد الذي تم أخذهُ منها وهذا أمر لابد منهُ 

ولقد تم ذكرهُ في رسالة العبرانيين . أصحاح 2 

14فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضًا كَذلِكَ فِيهِمَا

ايضاً نفس السفر . اصحاح 4 

15لأَنْ لَيْسَ لَنَا رَئِيسُ كَهَنَةٍ غَيْرُ قَادِرٍ أَنْ يَرْثِيَ لِضَعَفَاتِنَا، بَلْ مُجَرَّبٌ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مِثْلُنَا، بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ.

فلا يجب ربط من قبلهُ باللاهوت الذي هو قبل الكل 
بل يجب ربط من قبلهُ ب الناسوت الجسم البشري المرئى الذي هو تواجد في زمان ومكان معين 

رسالة غلاطية أصحاح 4 

4وَلكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُودًا مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُودًا تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، 5لِيَفْتَدِيَ الَّذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، لِنَنَالَ التَّبَنِّيَ

لذك كل من قبل السيد المسيح قبلهُ حسب الجسد ينسب السيد المسيح اليهم بحسب الجسد الظاهر مع ألأدراك هنا عدم ربط الطبيعة الإلهيه بالأنسانية . 

هنا نصل الى ان القديسة مريم امهُ ام السيد ام الرب باللغة العربية . 
فهيه امهُ عن طريق الجسد لذلك ينسب لها الامومه 

اما مسألة اللاهوت فلقد ظهرت حركات كثيرة جداً لمنع هذا الاسم للقديسة . مريم . 
ومنهم البطريرك نسطوريوس . 
لقد رفض هذه الفكرة ونسب امومة القديسة ولقب والدة الله  وفي الحقيقة هذا الموضوع يحتاج لدراسة قديمة في الموضوع و الأعتماد على مراجع قديمة مصورة لقطع دابر الحديث عنهُ 
ولكن يجب المعرفة ان المولود من العذراء هو ابن الله

الإنجيل كما دونهُ لوقا أصحاح 1 

35فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لَها: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذلِكَ أَيْضًا الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ. 

 والمعلوم ان ابن الله هو لقب استخدم من قبل الوحي والملاك لوصف علاقة الآب الأزلي بالأبن الذي هو مع الآب بالأزلية

الإنجيل كما دونهُ يوحنا أصحاح 1 

1فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ

 ب كلمة ابن الله والمعلوم كلمة ابن الله اثارت الكثيرين حول المفهوم لهذه الكلمة فمنهم من ذهب للأعتقاد الخاطئ حول الموضوع . 
الكتاب المقدس أستخدم كلمة ابن الأنسان للسيد المسيح لأنهُ اخذ الطبيعة البشرية للأنسان وقام بالفداء والكفارة والغفران لمن يؤمن بذلك العمل الذي قام به ِ بجسد يسوع بالمسيح . 
ابن الله كلمة تظهر لاهوت المسيح الأزلي المتواجد قبل الوجود مع الله ولظهور هذا الكلمة في جسد بشري ولترابط العلاقة التي لم تنفصل مع الأقنوم الآب مع الأبن نسب هذا الأسم للسيد المسيح بلقب ابن الله . . 

بما ان القديسة مريم ام السيد بالجسد 
في من تواجد هذا الجسد إذا ه ِ امهُ . 
هذا الجسد هو هيكل مقدس لله أختير قبل الكون والمنظور الحالي لكي يكون فيه ِ ولكي تكون جميع التجليات حينها والقادمة حينما يأتي السيد المسيح بذلك الجسد الممجد الذي صار ظهور الله به ِ 
ليس من المفروض كل شئ يفمهُ ألأنسان عن الله لاممكن وحتى المستحيل فهم الله 
الكثير من الأمور لم يستطع عقل الأنسان أدراكها بل حتى أستيعابها رغم الوضوح والأنجلاء لما فيها من امور لا محدوده للعقل الذي صمم بحدود و مواصفات أيضاً لها حد غير قابل للتوسع لا مجال للتخمين في امور إلهيه و أزلية كل ما يأتي من تجلي وظهور كان يدون وما عدى ذلك لم يدون شئ حسب مقاصد الله وحسب صدق وامانه من اختارهم الله لكي يكونوا امناء على القليل لكي يكونوا امناء على الكثير . 

المولود من القديسة هو الله بالمنظور الخارجي دون الدخول الى الذات الإلهيه التي سميت ب
 ( الثالوث)  . 
بالمنظور الداخلي والأعلاني هو ابن الله . 

ومن هذا المنطلق والحديث يجب مراعاة ما يلي : 

القديسة ولدة السيد المسيح بالطبيعتين وليس بطبيعة واحدة 
الطبيعة الجسدية  مع   الطبيعة اللاهوتية 
هل لم تلد الطبيعة اللاهوتية الطبيعة اللاهوتية من خلق كل شئ . 
ولكن الظهور من القديسة كان بالطبيعتين 
وليس كما تفضل بعض الهراطقة  بأن الروح القدس اتحد من الأبن حين الولادة وفارقهُ على الصليب 
ليس موجود هذا التعليم .. 






*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 يوليو 2010)

> دعني اخذ الموضوع بشكل اخر, و ليساعدنا الرب ان نتكلم كما يحق لانجيل المسيح.
> 
> ناخذ نفس المنطق الذي تقول به انت و الاخوة الاحباء:
> 
> ...


*عزيزى نحن نتكلم عن من ولد المسيح ومنها اخذ الطبيعة البشرية
اللى انت ذكرته هو نسب مريم اللى جاء منها المسيح حسب لوقا او نسب يوسف خطيب مريم الذى جاء منها المسيح
المسيح ابنا لداوود لان المسيح جاء حسب الجسد من امراءة من نسل داوود
ولكن العذراء اما للمسيح وهى التى اخذ منها الطبيعة البشرية والذى خرج من مستودعها هو ابن الله المتجسد 
فرق شاسع بين سجل الانساب وبين دخول المسيح الى العالم من امراءة منها احتجب الكلمة واخذ جسدا كاملا بكل معانى الانسانية *


----------



## ابن الكلمة (16 يوليو 2010)

عدنا بعد غياب 

عندما نشرت البحث الذى كتبته كنت أتوقع أن يكون هناك حوار لاهوتى بشان البحث ، و حدث ما توقعت ، و كان هناك حوار شبه لاهوتى بين الأعضاء حول لقب والدة الله للعذراء و لكن للأسف لم يكن الحوار هدفه فهم الآخر و شرح معنقداتنا له ، و إنما وجدت فى الحوار كل طرف يحاول ان يقنع الطرف الآخر بإعتقاده بالإجبار ، وهذا ما لم يعجبنى ...

أنا كثيراً ما تحاورت مع أصدقاء كثر بروتستانت ... و مع ذلك لم يؤثر ذلك على صداقتنا ، بل زادت احترامهم لمعتقدى ، و زاد احترامى لمعتقدهم ... 

وفى النهاية أطلب من الله أن يعطينا روح الفهم و الحكمة و قبلها أن يمنحنا روح المحبة ... 

ابن الكلمة


----------



## ابن الكلمة (16 يوليو 2010)

أشكر كل من شارك فى الموضوع فحقيقة أنا قد استفدت بالعديد من المعلومات من خلال مشاركات الأعضاء ...

و أخص العلامة العزيز إلى قلبى :

Molka 

و أيضاً اللاهوتى القدير  :

حمورابى 

ربنا يبارك فى حياتكما 

و أيضاً العضو 

مصلوب لأجلى 

أشكره لأنه هو الذى فتح باب الحوار الذى أثمر الموضوع 

صلوا من أجل ضعفى 
ابن الكلمة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 يوليو 2010)

* العذراء مريم "أم الله" أو "والدة الإله" مؤسَّسة على العقيدة الخريستولوجية (التعليم عن شخص المسيح). حتى نفهم لقب "والدة الإله" المنسوب إلى العذراء يجب أولاً أن نفهم التعليم الصحيح المتعلّق بشخص المسيح المجيد.

يسوع المسيح هو الله المتجسد. أي هو الله الكامل والإنسان الكامل. إنما هو شخص (أقنوم) واحد لا شخصان. شخصه الإلهي كان شخص طبيعته الإلهية (اللاهوت) قبل تجسده. في يوم التجسد (يوم بشارة العذراء)، أخذ الرب يسوع من العذراء طبيعة بشرية كاملة بعد أن حلَّ الروح القدس على العذراء وقدّسها وطهّرها (غريغوريوس اللاهوتي والدمشقي). فصار شخصه الإلهي الواحد شخص طبيعته الإلهية وطبيعته البشرية (الناسوت) معاً على حد سواء. إذاَ يسوع هو شخصٌ واحد لا شخصان. العذراء مريم لم تلد ناسوت يسوع مجرداً! أقنوم يسوع ضمّ إليه منها طبيعته البشرية. في دستور الإيمان نقول: "نزل من السماء وتجسّد... وتأنس". هو نفسه الواحد إله وإنسان بدون إمكان تجزئة أو انفصال، شخص يسوع واحد. نقول مريم أم الله لأنّ الأقنوم واحد لا ينفصل. فهي ولدت شخصَ يسوع بكامله، أي ولدت اللهَ المتجسد بالتعريف. من هنا فإن تسمية العذراء "أم الله" ليست تسمية صحيحة فقط بل يجب تسميتها هكذا وإلا شققنا شخص يسوع وطعنّا في الخريستولوجيا.

في الإنجيل دُعيت العذراء أم ابن العلي وأم ابن الله (لو 1: 31 و32 و35) وأم الرب (لو1: 43) وأم يسوع (أع 1: 14). ودُعيت أيضاً أم عمانوئيل (مت 1: 23) وأم المخلّص المسيح الرب (لو 2: 11). وهذه كلها أسماء الله حصراً. عمانوئيل هو الله. واسم يسوع هو مختصر لـ "يهوه يخلّص". والمسيح الرب هو المسيح يهوه. لهذا فالعذراء مريم هي أم الله Theotokos. إذاً العذراء في الأناجيل هي أم ابن العلي، أم ابن الله، أم المسيح الرب، أم يهوه الفادي المخلّص، أم عمانوئيل، أم يسوع. لهذا لخّصت الكنيسة كل هذه الألقاب بلقب واحد جامع هو أن الله أو والدة الله. لهذا قال القديس يوحنا الدمشقي: "إن اسم أم الله Theotokos يحوي كل سر التدبير (الإلهي)، لأنه إن كانت التي حبلت به هي أم الله فالمولود منها هو بالتأكيد وأيضاً إنسان" (الإيمان الأرثوذكسي 3: 12).

إن جميع الذين يرفضون لقب والدة الإله يقعون في الهرطقة النسطورية ويخالفون المجامع الكنسية ويطعنون في الإيمان بأن شخص المسيح هو شخص واحد في طبيعتين كاملتين إلهية وبشرية وبالتالي يعرضون خلاصهم الشخصي للخطر. إن قلنا إن مريم هي فقط أم يسوع الإنسان نشقّ شخص يسوع ونجعل الابن ابنين: ابن الله وابن الإنسان. وإن قلنا إن الآب هو أبو لاهوت يسوع فقط نشقّ شخص يسوع أيضاً. وحدة أقنوم تسمح بتسمية مريم والدة الإله وبتسمية الآب أبا ناسوت يسوع. أيّ تفريق في في شخص يسوع هو هرطقة تصبّ في الهرطقات التي طعنت في الخريستولوجيا (ابوليناريوس، نسطوريوس، أوطيخا وسرجيوس), كيرللس الإسكندري قال إن العذراء ولدت ناسوت يسوع ولم تلد اللاهوت. الآب ولد لاهوت يسوع. تقول إحدى الترانيم: "يا من هو بغير أمّ من جهة آبيه وبغير أبٍ من جهة أمّه...". التركيز هو على وحدة الأقنوم التي جعلت الآب أباً ليسوع الإله-الإنسان والعذراء أمّاً ليسوع الإنسان الإله.

تاريخياً المجمع المسكوني الثالث المنعقد في أفسس العام 431 لاهوت لقب والدة الإله Theotokos. لكن هذا اللقب كان مستعملاً حتى قبل هذا المجمع. فقد استعمل أوريجنس لفظة والدة الإله Theotokos في تفسيره للآية 33 من إصحاح 22 من سفر التثنية. ويذكر المؤرخ الكنسي سقراط (الكتاب 7 من تاريخه، الفصل 32) أن أوريجنس سمّى العذراء والدة الإله Theotokos. القديس كيرللس الإسكندري في كتابه إلى نسطوريوس يقول إن القديس أثناثيوس الكبير قد دعا مريم والدة الإله Theotokos. والقديس باسيليوس الكبير في حديثه عن ميلاد المسيح يقول: "إن أم الله Theotokos لم تكفَّ قط عن أن تكون عذراء...". ويقول القديس غريغوريوس اللاهوتي في رسالته الأولى إلى كليدونيوس: "إن كان يوجد أي واحد لا يعتبر مريم أنها أم الله Theotokos فإنه مفتقرٌ إلى اللاهوت". وفي حديثه الأول عن الابن يخاطب اليونان قائلاً: "أين من بين آلهتكم قد عرفتم عذراء أمّاً لله Theotokos ؟". ويقول أفسابيوس في حياة قسطنطين (الفصل 43) وسقراط (الكتاب 7، الفصل 32): "لهذا حقاً إن أكثر الملكات توقيراً لله (هيلانة) قد زيَّنت بالشواهد الرائعة مكان ولاده أم الله Theotokos" (أي بيت لحم). وقال ديونيسيوس الإسكندري لبولس السميساطي: "إن الذي قد تجسّد (01) من العذراء القديسة والدة الإله Theotokos ..".

لهذا فلقب والدة الإله ليس مجرد تكريم للعذراء مريم وإنما هو إعلان إيمان بشخص يسوع المسيح، الله المتجسد، الذي له المجد إلى الدهور آمين
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 يوليو 2010)

* لقب والدة الإلــــــه

على ما يقول المؤرخ سقراط (2) عن نسطور : " أنه أخذ يندد فى مواعظة بتلقيب مريم العذراء بـ " والدة الإله " ولم يكن هذا اللقب أمراً جديداً فى الكنيسة فقد نص عليه الكتاب المقدس بعهديه : 
** قال أشعياء النبى : " لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ " (أش 9: 6) وما دام المولود إلهاً فوالدته تدعى بحق والدة الإله .

** وقالت أليصابات عند لقاء العذراء مريم : " فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لِي هذَا أَنْ تَأْتِيَ أُمُّ رَبِّي إِلَيَّ؟ " ( لوقا 1 : 43) وأم الرب ووالدة الإله بمعنى واحد .

** ثم أن مريم العذراء دعيت فى مواقع كثيرة من العهد الجدبد أم يسوع ( أع 1: 14 ) و ( مرقس 3: 31 - 32 ) و ( يوحنا 19 : 25 , 26 )

** وليس ثمة فرق بين أم يسوع ووالدة الإله ما دام يسوع هو الإله الظاهر فى الجسد - " وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: الإِلهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَد .. ) ( 1 ـى 3: 16 )
** وقد عرفت مريم بوالدة الإله فى الليتورجيات لاقديمة كما ذكرها بهذا اللقب آباء الكنيسة الأوائل ومنهم : أوريجينوس , والأسكندر بابا الإسكندرية 19 , ويوسابيوس القيصرى المؤرخ ( فى كتابه تاريخ الكنيسة ك 5 : ف 3 ) والقديس أثناسيوس الرسولى فى خطبه ضد الأريوسيين خطبة 3 ف 33 , والقديس كيرلس الملقب بعمود الدين ( فى كتابه 10 - 19) وغيرهم

وقد قام أناستاسيوس ( قسيس وتابع لنسطور ) يقول فى عظاته : " لا يجوز لأحد أن يدعوا مريم.. والدة الإله    لأن مريم لم تكن إلا إمرأة ومن المستحيل أن يولد إله من أمرأة " 
فأثار بأقواله هذه مشاعر المؤمنين , ومن ثم أصبح هذا اللقب يميز المؤمنين من الهراطقة .
إن تلقيب مريم بوالدة الإله هو تكريم لها هى جديرة به , وهو على ما أسلفنا يطابق نصوص الكتب المقدسة وأقوال الآباء , ولكن رفض نسطور لهذا اللقب ليس لمجرد أهانة لمريم العذراء , أو سحب كرامة منها وإنما بحمل معنى أبعد من هذا وذلك أن لقب والدة الإله كما يظهر من التعبير اليونانى   يركز الإنتباه أولاً على لاهوت المولود من لاعذراء أكثر مما يوجه النظر إلى كرامة العذراء نفسها وهذا معناه أن المولود من مريم هو الإله المتأنس , وان ابن الإله لم يفقد بشأنه شيئاً من اللاهوت الذى كان له منذ الأزل ثم أن هذا التعبير " والدة الإله " يوضح حقيقة أخرى أن المولود من مريم لابد أن يكون له كل ما للأنسان فناسوته حقيقى , ليس خيالاً , ولقد ولد وهو الإله المتأنس ولادة حقيقية , ولم تكن ولادته خيالية أو ظاهرية .

ولكن سميت مريم العذراء بأم الإله , وأم النور الحقيقيى , كما جاء فى مقدمة قانون الإيمان النيقاوى , إلا أن التعبير " والدة الإله " أكثرها وضوحاً فى بيان أن العذراء مريم حملت فى أحشائها الإله المتأنس وأنها ولدته أو خرج من بطنها , فهى إذاً أصلاً للاهوت أو مصدراً له حاشـــــا , إذ هى مخلوقة به , لكنها حملته ثم ولدته فهى بحق تدعى والدة الإله بهذا المعنى , وبهذا المعنى عينه تفهم الألقاب الأخرى مثل " ام الإله " و "ام النور الحقيقى " وما إلى ذلك .
     ====================

المــــــــــراجع

(1) لنسطور عظات لا تزال باقية فى الترجمات اللاتينية فى مؤلفات ماريوس ميركاتور Marius Mercator وهو أغريقى أرثوذكسى مدنى (علمانى ) كان فى القسطنطينية فى زمن نسطور وكان مهتماً إهتماماً بالغاً يالنزاع القائم حول هذه الموضوعات , خمس من هذه العظات ضد تلقيب مريم بوالدة الإله adv. dei genetricem Mariam وأربعة منها ضد هرطقة بيلاجيوس adv. dei haresim pelagionam أما مؤلفات نسطور الأخرى فقد أبيدت ولم يبق منها شئ غير شذرات وردت كإقتباسات فى كتابات معارضيه مثلاً فى أعمال مجمع أفسس وفى كتابات كيرلس ألسكندرى خاصة كتبه الخمسة التى كتبها ضد تجديف نسطور رداً على حروم كيرلس الأول , فلم تبق إلا فى ترجمة ماريوس السالف الذكر .  

(2) فى كتابه تاريخ الكنيسة 7: 32 Genetrix  


والدة الإله أو ثيوطوكس مصطلح لاهوتي يطلق على السيدة العذراء الدائمة البتولية. 

تاريخ استعمال الكلمة: 

تم الاعتراف بهذا المصطلح في المجمع المسكوني الثالث على أنه مصطلح صحيح 100% ويجب أن يطلق على العذراء مريم الكلية القداسة.

    * يقول بيرسون "إن الكنيسة اليونانية هي أول من استعمل هذه العبارة بسبب سهولة التركيب في لغتها فدعتها {والدة الإله العذراء المباركة}"
    * ويقول أيضاً أن اوريجانس العلامة هو أول من بحث في معناها مطولاً في مجلده الأول تفسيراً للرسالة إلى الرومانيين كما يشهد بذلك سقراط وليبراتوس.
    * وقد استعلمها الكسندروس بابا الإسكندرية في رسالة سنة 320 في المجمع الذي التأم للحكم على بدة آريوس، أي قبل مجمع أفسس بأكثر من مئة عام.
    * وقد استعملها القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي في القرن الرابع (التعليم المسيحي 10: 9).
    * استعملها أثناسيوس الكبير في عظة له ضد الآريوسيين (3: 14 29 و33 وعظة 4: 32 ). انظر أيضاً افسابيوس (3: 43).
    * غريغوريوس النزينزي لعن من لا يعتبر مريم أم الله 


العذراء والدة الإله ما يثبت ذلك البردية التي اكتشفت والتي مكتوب فيها صلاة من منتصف القرن الثاني "تحت ظل حمايتك نلتجئ إليك يا والدة الإله "  وهذا وُجد مستعمل في الطقوس والصلوات التي يرفعها المسيحيون إلى العذراء ولاسيما في تلك الأوقات العصيبة فهي أول وثيقة تثبت لقب والدة الإله.

وفي مدرسة الإسكندرية استعمل هذا اللقب أوريجانوس وكيرلس وأثناسيوس الذي تم استعماله ضد البدعة الأريوسية التي أنكرت لاهوت المسيح فأثبتت ألوهية المسيح ولقب العذراء باسم أم الله .

كذلك غريغوريوس الترنيزي يقول " من لا يعترف بأن مريم هي أم الله فهو منفصل عن الله" وكان هذا سنة 428م أي في القرن الرابع وذلك قبل مجمع أفسس، وفي بداية القرن الخامس كان نسطور كاهن في أنطاكية (سوريا حالياً) استعمل بدلاً من ثيئوتوكس ( أي والدة الإله ) كلمة كريستوكوس ( أي أم المسيح ).

القديس يوحنا الدمشقي "أنها بالحقيقة وبالمعنى الخاص الحقيقي أم الله وملكة فهي تملك على الخلائق، لأنها خادمة الخالق وأمه" في الإيمان المستقيم.14:4

القديس أغسطينوس :_ " ومن ثم نعلم كيف أعطيت من النعمة  للتغلب على الخطيئة من كل الوجوه تلك التي استحقت أن تحمل وتلد ذلك الذي لم يثبت عليه خطيئة قط" في الطبيعة النعمة 42:36

عن القديس توما عن حقيقة امتلاء مريم بالنعمة وفق الشعار القائل "يزداد الشيء من مبدأه كسباً ما زاد منه تقرباً" ولما كانت مريم من حيث أنها أم المسيح الإله أكثر الخلائق تقرباً، فيزيقياً وروحياً من المسيح، الذي هو بذاته كإله، وآلياً كإنسان، مبدأ النعمة وجد نتيجة لذلك، أن تكون مريم قد حصلت على أكبر نصيب من النعمة. وأن دعوة العذراء إلى أن تصير أم ابن الله لتقتضي وفرة من النعمة خاصة ق توما 3/5:27.

ق كيرلس الإسكندري ضد نسطور :- "من لا يعترف بأن عمانوئيل (المسيح) هو إله حقاً وأن العذراء القديسة هي لهذا السبب،ولدت الله حقاً، لأنها ولدت بحسب الجسد، الكلمة المتجسد المولود من الله فليكن محروماً"

إن مريم ليست والدة اللاهوت أو الناسوت وإنما والدة الابن الذي هو الله، فهي لم تلد الإنسان الذي اتحد فيما بعد بالله بل ولدت ابن الله المتجسد، فهي أم المسيح الشخص وليست أم جسده فقط، وهذا الشخص هو شخص إلهي.

يقول أوريجانوس:- كل مسيحي كامل لا يحيا هو بل المسيح يحيا فيه. ولما كان المسيح هو الذي يحيا فيه، قيل أنه لمريم فوق ما هو لنفسه ، هوذا ابنك المسيح"

"النص الذي يقول: "الله ظهر في الجسد يؤكد أنه ليس إثنان في المسيح الله الذي ظهر في الجسد بل واحد فقط هو الله المتجسد. فالمسيح الذي يقول عنه بولس الرسول: "الله ظهر في الجسد كان يحمل الطبيعة الناسوتية في نفس الوقت. ولكن لأن الطبيعة الناسوتية اتحدت بالطبيعة الإلهية اتحاداً جوهرياً كاملاً قيل الله الواحد ظهر في الجسد. ومن حيث أن المسيح واحد لا إثنين. لم يتغير عما كان قبل التجسد فلذلك لم يحدث إطلاقاً تغيير في الثالوث القدوس الإله الواحد"

*


----------



## Alcrusader (17 يوليو 2010)

*أعتقد أن الردود كافية بأن تؤكد لقب والدة **الإله / يا أم الله  للعذراء مريم.
*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (18 يوليو 2010)

سلام للجميع,,



molka molkan قال:


> ومن قال اننا نتحاور ؟  انا اعلمك عدم الهرطقة !
> 
> ​







ما هذا التواضع ايها المعلم مولكا؟ و منكم نستفيد..

اذكرك فقط باية قالها الرسول يعقوب:
1 لاَ تَكُونُوا مُعَلِّمِينَ كَثِيرِينَ يَا إِخْوَتِي، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّنَا نَأْخُذُ دَيْنُونَةً أَعْظَمَ!


و طالما انك تظن نفسك كذلك فلا مانع من ان اذكرك ايضا بما يقوله الكتاب:

 2 تَأْتِي الْكِبْرِيَاءُ فَيَأْتِي الْهَوَانُ، وَمَعَ الْمُتَوَاضِعِينَ حِكْمَةٌ

و النتيجة: بما اننا لا نتحاور ( كما اشرت انت اعلاه) بل تعلمني( كما اشرت انت اعلاه) اذا لا داعي لارد على كلامك. فانت تعلم و تعرف .

و يبقى لي ان اضيف فقط:

اَلْمُنْتَفِخُ الْمُتَكَبِّرُ اسْمُهُ «مُسْتَهْزِئٌ»، عَامِلٌ بِفَيَضَانِ الْكِبْرِيَاءِ

سلام و نعمة.​


----------



## george george (18 يوليو 2010)

سلام المسيح للجميع 

انا من وجهة نظري المتواضعه ان المشكله هي في اللقب فقط ( والدة الاله ) 
لانه عندما نقول والدة الاله تعني اللاهوت فقط فااللاهوت حاشا ان يكون له ام ولكن ان قلنا ام المسيح يستقيم المعنى لان المسيح له الطبيعتين
وربنا يبارككم جميعا


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يوليو 2010)

> ما هذا التواضع ايها المعلم مولكا؟ و منكم نستفيد..



لم اتواضع ولم اتكبر بل عاملتك كما امرني الكتاب المقدس نفسه بأني نصحتك اولاً اكثر من مرة وبعدها حاورتك بالادلة فقط وبعدها حاورتك بالآباء وبعدها اظهرت لك ان ما تقوله هي هرطقة نسطور ولم اتكبر عليك فحين يسلم الأنسان نفسه للفكر الخاطيء الذي هو من عند الشيطان فإنه يضعف تلقائياً بدون ان يكون الذي امامه هو قوي !



> اذكرك فقط باية قالها الرسول يعقوب:
> 1 لاَ تَكُونُوا مُعَلِّمِينَ كَثِيرِينَ يَا  إِخْوَتِي، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّنَا نَأْخُذُ دَيْنُونَةً أَعْظَمَ!



لم اكن لك معلماً ولن اكن لاني لم اعلم بل اضع امامك ما ترفضه من كتابك المقدس 
وانظر ....



لاحظ نفسك و التعليم و داوم على ذلك لانك اذا فعلت هذا تخلص نفسك و الذين يسمعونك ايضا (1تي  4 :  16)





> و طالما انك تظن نفسك كذلك فلا مانع من ان اذكرك ايضا بما يقوله الكتاب:



ما هو الذي ظننت بنفسي  ؟؟


انا لا اظن ، انا متأكد ان الكتاب المقدس صحيح والآباء كلامهم صحيح ولا يخالف اي منه الكتاب المقدس فهذا هو ما هو انا  متأكدا منه 



> 2 تَأْتِي الْكِبْرِيَاءُ فَيَأْتِي الْهَوَانُ،  وَمَعَ الْمُتَوَاضِعِينَ حِكْمَةٌ



ما علاقة التواضع والتكبر بالتعليم الصحيح من الفاسد ؟؟

حقا لا اعرف !!



> و النتيجة: بما اننا لا نتحاور ( كما اشرت انت اعلاه) بل تعلمني( كما اشرت  انت اعلاه) اذا لا داعي لارد على كلامك. فانت تعلم و تعرف .



فعلا انا لم اتحاور معك ولن ، بل اعلمك كتابك انت ..



> اَلْمُنْتَفِخُ الْمُتَكَبِّرُ اسْمُهُ  «مُسْتَهْزِئٌ»، عَامِلٌ بِفَيَضَانِ الْكِبْرِيَاءِ



صحيح جدا ، ومن قال غير ذلك ..؟




*فشكرا لله انكم كنتم عبيدا  للخطية و لكنكم اطعتم من القلب صورة التعليم التي  تسلمتموها 
(رو  6 :  17)
ام خدمة ففي الخدمة ام المعلم ففي التعليم 
(رو  12 :  7)
ثم نوصيكم ايها الاخوة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح ان تتجنبوا كل اخ يسلك بلا  ترتيب و ليس حسب التعليم الذي اخذه منا 
(2تس  3 :  6)
للزناة لمضاجعي الذكور لسارقي الناس للكذابين للحانثين و ان كان شيء اخر  يقاوم التعليم الصحيح 
(1تي  1 :  10)
ان فكرت الاخوة بهذا تكون خادما صالحا ليسوع المسيح متربيا بكلام الايمان و  التعليم الحسن الذي تتبعته 
(1تي  4 :  6)
لاحظ نفسك و التعليم و داوم على ذلك لانك اذا  فعلت هذا تخلص نفسك و الذين يسمعونك ايضا 
(1تي  4 :  16)*
*ان كان احد يعلم تعليما اخر و لا يوافق كلمات ربنا يسوع  المسيح الصحيحة و التعليم الذي هو حسب التقوى فقد  تصلف و هو لا يفهم شيئا بل هو متعلل بمباحثات و مماحكات الكلام التي منها  يحصل الحسد و الخصام و الافتراء و الظنون الردية.(1تي 6 : 3،4)
لانه سيكون وقت لا يحتملون فيه التعليم الصحيح بل   حسب شهواتهم الخاصة يجمعون لهم معلمين مستحكة مسامعهم (2تي  4 :  3)
ملازما للكلمة الصادقة التي بحسب التعليم لكي   يكون قادرا ان يعظ بالتعليم الصحيح و يوبخ   المناقضين 
(تي  1 :  9)
و اما انت فتكلم بما يليق بالتعليم الصحيح 
(تي  2  :  1)
ان كان احد ياتيكم و لا يجيء بهذا التعليم فلا   تقبلوه في البيت و لا تقولوا له سلام 
(2يو  1 :  10)
و لكنني اقول لكم و للباقين في ثياتيرا كل الذين ليس لهم هذا التعليم و الذين لم يعرفوا اعماق الشيطان كما يقولون   اني لا القي عليكم ثقلا اخر 
(رؤ  2 :  24)*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يوليو 2010)

george george قال:


> سلام المسيح للجميع
> 
> انا من وجهة نظري المتواضعه ان المشكله هي في اللقب فقط ( والدة الاله )
> لانه عندما نقول والدة الاله تعني اللاهوت فقط فااللاهوت حاشا ان يكون له ام ولكن ان قلنا ام المسيح يستقيم المعنى لان المسيح له الطبيعتين
> وربنا يبارككم جميعا




*الكلام ده لم يقل به احدا على الأطلاق .......*


----------



## ابن الكلمة (27 يوليو 2010)

قمتُ بنشر بحثى و بعض التعليقات على مدونتى الالكترونية الجديدة 

http://drsamtc.blogspot.com/


----------



## peace_86 (6 أغسطس 2010)

*الصفحات حينما تتعدى أكثر من ثلاثة أو اربعة.. تصبح مملة، والزائر سيضطر قراءة جميع الردود حتى لا يفوت منه نقطة مهمة أو كلام مهم، أو شرح مهم..
لذلك نرجو أن يقتصر الحوارات على عدد معين من الأعضاء...

قلنا بأن مريم هي أم الله.. وهذه العقيدة لا تساوي في أهميتها عقيدة الإيمان بالرب يسوع كإله ومخلص، بل تعد أقل أهمية من تلك، لكن في النهاية هي أم الله.. لماذا تكرار هذا السؤال الذي عمره لا يتجاوز 300 سنة؟؟

مريم أم الله ونقطة عالسطر... سنضيع أوقاتنا إن كررنا الحديث... سلام*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أغسطس 2010)

في حاجة ؟


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (9 أغسطس 2010)

سلام للجميع,,



peace_86 قال:


> *الصفحات حينما تتعدى أكثر من ثلاثة أو اربعة.. تصبح مملة، والزائر سيضطر قراءة جميع الردود حتى لا يفوت منه نقطة مهمة أو كلام مهم، أو شرح مهم..
> لذلك نرجو أن يقتصر الحوارات على عدد معين من الأعضاء...
> 
> قلنا بأن مريم هي أم الله.. وهذه العقيدة لا تساوي في أهميتها عقيدة الإيمان بالرب يسوع كإله ومخلص، بل تعد أقل أهمية من تلك، لكن في النهاية هي أم الله.. لماذا تكرار هذا السؤال الذي عمره لا يتجاوز 300 سنة؟؟
> ...



لا ليست نقطة على السطر و انت تقول بنفسك انها عقيدة و هذه هي المشكلة يا زميل . السيدة العذراء هي ام السيد المسيح في الجسد فقط و ليست ام الله. لا بل عندما جاء  الى السيد المسيح احدهم:

فَقَالَ لَهُ وَاحِدٌ: «هُوَذَا أُمُّكَ وَإِخْوَتُكَ وَاقِفُونَ خَارِجًا طَالِبِينَ أَنْ يُكَلِّمُوكَ».  48 فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لِلْقَائِلِ لَهُ:«مَنْ هِيَ أُمِّي وَمَنْ هُمْ إِخْوَت¾ي؟»  49 ثُمَّ مَدَّ يَدَهُ نَحْوَ تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَقَالَ:«هَا أُمِّي وَإِخْوَتي.  50 لأَنَّ مَنْ يَصْنَعُ مَشِيئَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ أَخِي وَأُخْتِي وَأُمِّي. متى 12

سلام.


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أغسطس 2010)

مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> سلام للجميع,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*اية علاقة الأية دي باثبات ان العذراء ام الله كما اثبتنا آنفا ؟

انت مُصر وخلاص 
مصر وبتناقض الكتاب نفسه وبتناقض الآباء ومتمسك بنسطور !!!!
*​


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (9 أغسطس 2010)

سلام للجميع...



molka molkan قال:


> *اية علاقة الأية دي باثبات ان العذراء ام الله كما اثبتنا آنفا ؟
> 
> انت مُصر وخلاص
> مصر وبتناقض الكتاب نفسه وبتناقض الآباء ومتمسك بنسطور !!!!
> *​



من هو الذي يناقض الكتاب يا عزيزي؟

و الايات اعلاه لتريك ان العلاقة الجسدية ليست الاساس بل الايمان, و بالتالي كلمة ام الله هي اضخم من اي شئ قاله السيد المسيح او رسله او كتبة الاناجيل. فلماذا هذا التضخيم؟

كنت اريد ان اتوقف عن هذه المداخلات لنعطي انفسنا الفرصة لاشياء اهم بكثير من هذه, لكن توقفي جعلك تظن انني اوافقك في الراي, لا بل "العزيز ابن الكلمة" نشر الموضوع على موقعه و نشر -فقط- ردك دون الالتفات الى ما وضعته انا في ردودي- و هذا يا عزيزي ابن الكلمة ليس من كامل الامانة التي يجب ان نتبعها.

لا بل ما جعلني اتوقف ايضا هو كلامك الذي اعتبره انا -هرطقة- عندما قلت انت:



> بس مش الكتاب السلطة الوحيدة ..



فانت تضع كلام الاباء جنبا الى جنب مع الكتاب المقدس و ارجو ان لا تقول ان هذا غير صحيح.

لا بل تخترع كلاما يا عزيزي مثل:



> الكتاب نفسه يعلمنا ان لا نطيع اي تعليم لم نتسلمه من الاباء !!!
> 
> فهل تعارض الكتاب ؟



و اما المنطق الذي استعملته ساستعمله انا ايضا هنا و لنرى النتيجة. فانت تقول:



> طالما المسيح هو الله ، والعذراء ام المسيح ، يبقى العذراء هى ام الله
> مش محتاجة فزلكة
> ..
> ايوة يبقى الرب = ثيؤس = الله = المسيح وطالما العذراء ام المسيح فهي أم الله



مستعملا نفس منطقك:

بطرس الاولى 3:
كَمَا كَانَتْ سَارَةُ تُطِيعُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ دَاعِيَةً إِيَّاهُ «سَيِّدَهَا». الَّتِي صِرْتُنَّ أَوْلاَدَهَا، صَانِعَاتٍ خَيْرًا، وَغَيْرَ خَائِفَاتٍ خَوْفًا الْبَتَّةَ

و باليونانية :سيدها = كيريوس
 αβρααμ  κυριον  αυτον  καλουσα  ης  εγενηθητε  τεκνα  αγαθοποιουσαι 

كيريوس= سيد= اله اذا:
 كَانَتْ سَارَةُ تُطِيعُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ دَاعِيَةً إِيَّاهُ «الله!!

و اما ما قلت:



> لماذا اصعد الى السماء حيث ام الله وهى قالت ما فيه الشفاء ؟
> 
> لانه نظر الى اتضاع امته فهوذا منذ الان جميع الاجيال تطوبني (لو 1 : 48)




و اليس السيد المسيح طوب المساكين ايضا و طوب الحزانى و طوب.....فعن اي شفاء تتحدث؟

و اليست المزامير تطوب ايضا :

طُوبَى لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَسْلُكْ فِي مَشُورَةِ الأَشْرَارِ

فما الفرق اذا؟

اريد ان اترك هذا الموضوع لكل الاحباء ليخرج كل واحد بالنتيجة التي يراها مناسبة.

سلام للجميع..


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أغسطس 2010)

> من هو الذي يناقض الكتاب يا عزيزي؟



أنت ..



> و الايات اعلاه لتريك ان العلاقة الجسدية ليست الاساس بل الايمان,


وما هذا اسضا ؟
ما علاقة هذه الأءة في اثبات ان العذراء هى ام الله ام ام الله المتجسد !!!

ما علاقتها بالموضوع !!!


> و بالتالي كلمة ام الله هي اضخم من اي شئ قاله السيد المسيح او رسله او كتبة الاناجيل. فلماذا هذا التضخيم؟




هذا افتراء نتيجة هرطقة نسطور التي انت تتبعها الآن

الكتاب قالها والعقل يقولها والمنطق والأدلة وكل شيء ومن يعارض فعليه ان يقول انا لا اقبل بالكتاب المقدس كما انت تفعل



> كنت اريد ان اتوقف عن هذه المداخلات لنعطي انفسنا الفرصة لاشياء اهم بكثير  من هذه, لكن توقفي جعلك تظن انني اوافقك في الراي, لا بل "العزيز ابن  الكلمة" نشر الموضوع على موقعه و نشر -فقط- ردك دون الالتفات الى ما وضعته  انا في ردودي- و هذا يا عزيزي ابن الكلمة ليس من كامل الامانة التي يجب ان  نتبعها.




لم اتوقع انك اقتنعت برأيي ولا يهمني اساسا اقتناعك بل اساسا انا لا احاورك لكي لا اقنعك !!!

وهو من كامل الأمانة لأن الموضوع اساسا انت لا تملك دليل واحد عليه الا اعتراضك الشخصي فهل يترك ايات الكتاب المقدس ويعرض كلام بلا سند اللهم انه ولا حتى منطق صحيح !!!

وكيف تقول انه ليس من الأمانة وهو لم يعرض لي كل شيء كتبته بل فقط مداخلة واحدة فقط !!

فهل على مدار الـ 10 صفحات لم اكتب الا مداخلة واحدة فقط ؟

ألم تلاحظ انه اقتبس مجرد ادلة يحتاجها ؟

ركز ..




> لا بل ما جعلني اتوقف ايضا هو كلامك الذي اعتبره انا -هرطقة- عندما قلت انت:



هاهاهاها
هرطقة من الكتاب المقدس = حقيقة ايمانية هاهاهاها !!



> فانت تضع كلام الاباء جنبا الى جنب مع الكتاب المقدس و ارجو ان لا تقول ان هذا غير صحيح.



بل اقول واقول واقول !!!

هل لك ان تقتبس هذه الجملة في مداخلاتي !!!!

لعلك ترى كم انت ظالم وسأكتفي بلفظ ظالم الى الآن !!!!



> لا بل تخترع كلاما يا عزيزي مثل:





لم اخترع شيء وكونك لا تعرف هل هذه الأيات من الكتاب المقدس ام لا فهو لا يعفيك من الهرطقة !


انظر الى كلام الكتاب !!

الكتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب المقدسسسسسسسسسسسسسس

*شكرا لله انكم كنتم عبيدا  للخطية و لكنكم اطعتم من القلب صورة التعليم التي  تسلمتموها 
(رو  6 :  17)
ام خدمة ففي الخدمة ام المعلم ففي التعليم 
(رو  12 :  7)
ثم نوصيكم ايها الاخوة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح ان تتجنبوا كل اخ يسلك بلا  ترتيب و ليس حسب التعليم الذي اخذه منا 
(2تس  3 :  6)
للزناة لمضاجعي الذكور لسارقي الناس للكذابين للحانثين و ان كان شيء اخر  يقاوم التعليم الصحيح 
(1تي  1 :  10)
ان فكرت الاخوة بهذا تكون خادما صالحا ليسوع المسيح متربيا بكلام الايمان و  التعليم الحسن الذي تتبعته 
(1تي  4 :  6)
لاحظ نفسك و التعليم و داوم على ذلك لانك اذا  فعلت هذا تخلص نفسك و الذين يسمعونك ايضا 
(1تي  4 :  16)*
*ان كان احد يعلم تعليما اخر و لا يوافق كلمات ربنا يسوع  المسيح الصحيحة و التعليم  الذي هو حسب التقوى فقد  تصلف و هو لا يفهم شيئا بل هو متعلل بمباحثات و  مماحكات الكلام التي منها  يحصل الحسد و الخصام و الافتراء و الظنون  الردية.(1تي 6 : 3،4)
لانه سيكون وقت لا يحتملون فيه التعليم الصحيح بل   حسب شهواتهم الخاصة يجمعون لهم معلمين مستحكة مسامعهم (2تي  4 :  3)
ملازما للكلمة الصادقة التي بحسب التعليم لكي   يكون قادرا ان يعظ بالتعليم الصحيح و يوبخ   المناقضين 
(تي  1 :  9)
و اما انت فتكلم بما يليق بالتعليم الصحيح 
(تي  2  :  1)
ان كان احد ياتيكم و لا يجيء بهذا التعليم فلا   تقبلوه في البيت و لا تقولوا له سلام 
(2يو  1 :  10)
و لكنني اقول لكم و للباقين في ثياتيرا كل الذين ليس لهم هذا التعليم و الذين لم يعرفوا اعماق الشيطان كما يقولون   اني لا القي عليكم ثقلا اخر 
(رؤ  2 :  24)

*


> مستعملا نفس منطقك:



فين ده نفس المنطق !!



> كيريوس= سيد= اله اذا:


*
من قال هذا الكلام ؟؟

أتريد ان تخدعنا ؟؟ أتظن في نفسك القدرة على خديعتي !!!

محال محال يا عزيزي !

انظر الى كلامي هنا : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2233653&postcount=20


كنت اتكلم عن هو هو السيد !!!! هذه واحدة

وكنت اتكلم بلفظ الكتاب المقدس !!! هذه ثانية

وكنت اتكلم من الوحي نفسه !!! هذه ثالثة

وكنت اتكلم عن كلام الروح القدس على لسان اليصبات كما قال الكتاب !!! وليس على كلام سارة بنفسها الذي لم يقل الكتاب  انه من  الروح القدس !!

فهل لو نقل الكتاب المقدس كلام شخص يعبد النار ويدعوها هو ثيؤوس ستقول لي ان هو ثيؤوس هو الله في هذه الحالة ؟؟

*


> و اليس السيد المسيح طوب المساكين ايضا و طوب الحزانى و طوب.....فعن اي شفاء تتحدث؟



كنت اتحدث عن شفاء واحد والآن سأتحدث عن شفاء العقل !!!


اقول لك هى قالت انها ستطوبها جميع الأجيال !!! وقالت السبب ايضا في نفس الكلام ولكن ماذا نفعل لأنسان لا يريد ان يرى نور الحق والمسيح !!


فلنرى ما هو هذا التطويب الذي ستطوب به مدى الأجيال !

 39- فقامت مريم في تلك الايام و ذهبت بسرعة الى الجبال الى مدينة يهوذا.
 40- و دخلت بيت زكريا و سلمت على اليصابات.
 41- فلما سمعت اليصابات سلام مريم ارتكض الجنين في بطنها و امتلات اليصابات من الروح القدس.
 42- و صرخت بصوت عظيم و قالت مباركة انت في النساء و مباركة هي ثمرة بطنك.
 43- فمن اين لي هذا ان تاتي ام ربي الي.
 44- فهوذا حين صار صوت سلامك في اذني ارتكض الجنين بابتهاج في بطني.
 45- *فطوبى* للتي امنت ان يتم *ما قيل لها من قبل الرب*. *( أرأيت سبب الطوبى هنا ؟؟ ) *
 46- فقالت مريم تعظم نفسي الرب.
 47- و تبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي.
 48- لانه نظر الى اتضاع امته فهوذا منذ الان جميع الاجيال تطوبني. *(لاحظ السببية و حرف الفاء )*
 49- لان القدير *صنع بي عظائم و اسمه قدوس*. *( من هو ذا ذلك القدوس الذي صنع بها عظائم والذي هو اسمه قدوس ؟ )*
 50- و رحمته الى جيل الاجيال للذين يتقونه.
 51- صنع قوة بذراعه شتت المستكبرين بفكر قلوبهم.
 52- انزل الاعزاء عن الكراسي و رفع المتضعين.
 53- اشبع الجياع خيرات و صرف الاغنياء فارغين.
 54- عضد اسرائيل فتاه ليذكر رحمة.
 55- كما كلم اباءنا لابراهيم و نسله الى الابد.


----------



## peace_86 (9 أغسطس 2010)

راح أعيد إللي كتبته في الصفحة 8 ...
وأتمنى من الاخ العزيز مصلوب لأجلي أن يتفهم مانقوله، لأننا بدورنا سنحاول أن نفتهم مايقوله
فهذه ساحة حوار.. وليس ساحة حروب..



peace_86 قال:


> *أهلاً..
> بصراحة لم أقرأ الصفحات الثمانية ..
> 
> لكني أحب أن أشير وأستدل بأن العذراء مريم هي فعلاً والدة الله.. أم الله.. أم الرب... لا يهم
> ...


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (11 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ العزيز Peace_86

سالخص كلامي في التالي:
1- لم ترد كلمة "أم الله" و لا في مكان من العهد الجديد , بل وردت أم سيدي .
2- منطق مساواة كلمة ام سيدي= ام الله غير صحيح للسبب التالي:

فانه مع امتلاك السيد المسيح الطبيعتين الالهية و البشرية, لا يمكنك ان تنسب جميع الافعال ذاتها للطبيعتين و اعطي مثالا: يقول الكتاب : "بكى يسوع" فهل بكت الطبيعة الالهية هنا ام الطبيعة البشرية مع علمنا ان السيد المسيح هو واحد و يملك الطبيعتين. نغس القياس على جاع او تعب . 

بالتالي لا يمكن ان نقول ان السيدة العذراء هي ام الله, لانها ام السيد المسيح بالطبيعة البشرية فقط كما هو واضح من العطش و الجوع و التعب للطبيعة البشرية .

و انا اعتقد انك تعتقد كما اعتقد انا و يعتقد الجميع ام السيد العذراء هي ام السيد المسيح بالطبيعة البشرية فقط. فلماذا اذا استخدام تعبير غير دقيق؟

سلام و نعمة لك و للجميع و اعتقد ان الموضوع اخذ ما فيه الكفاية من الوقت و لكل واحد ان يحكم كما يشاء .

كل المودة.


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أغسطس 2010)

منطق لا يرتقي الى ان يكون ضعيف حتى 
فهناك عشرات التعبيرات اللاهوتية غير الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس ومع ذلك لم تعترض عليها حال اعتراضك على هذه لو كان السبب هو نفس السبب ...

من قال ان العذراء عندما نقول عليها " ام الله " تعني انها ام الطبيعة اللاهوتية من الأساس ؟

سؤال صغير من هو الذي خرج من رحم السيدة العذراء هل هو جسد المسيح فقط ام الجسد المتحد باللاهوت ! ؟




المشكلة والغريب والعجيب والمضحك والمبكي في نفس الوقت

ان الكتاب يقول " القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله " ومن هنا حرفيا استطيع ان اقول كتابيا بحت ان العذراء هى ام القدوس فهل العذراء ولدت القدوس ام ولدت جسد المسيح ؟!!


يا عزيزي انه عصر الهرطقات فكل من هب ودب له فكر يتمسك به ولقد حذرنا الرب يسوع نفسه وقال :

لانه سيكون وقت لا يحتملون فيه التعليم الصحيح بل حسب شهواتهم الخاصة يجمعون لهم معلمين مستحكة مسامعهم (2تي  4 :  3)



و كل سنة وانت طيب بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان ...!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 أغسطس 2010)

السلام لك يا والدة الإله وام الله الحقيقي 
​


----------



## peace_86 (12 أغسطس 2010)

*عزيزي مصلوب لأجلي...




			1- لم ترد كلمة "أم الله" و لا في مكان من العهد الجديد , بل وردت أم سيدي .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم هذا صحيح.. عبارة أم الله حرفياً لم ترد في العهدين، بل وردت أم سيدي كما تقول، رغم أن التفاسير الاخرى تقول بأن أليصابات كانت تقولد أم ربي، وكلمة رب هي كلمة مطاطية، لن نفهم معناها إلا ان عرفنا صيغة الحوار اللي جاءت به كلمة أم ربي... وقد أوضحت بأن أليصابات حينما رأت مريم إرتكض الجنين الذي في بطنها ثم قالت جملتها الشهيرة: 
(مباركة أنت في النساء.. كيف لي أن تأتي أم ربي إليّ؟) وبعدها نعرف أن العذراء قد سبحت الرب بسبب صنيعه له..
السؤال: ما السبب الذي جعل أليصابات تبارك مريم؟ وما هو سبب تسبيحة مريم؟
هل لأنها فقط ستلد (سيداً)؟ المسيح ليس أول السادة ولا آخرهم..
هذا إن أخذنا في الإعتبار أن أمهات الأنبياء في العهد القديم لم يسبحن ولم يباركن حين عرفن أن من في أرحمانهن نبياً أو كاهناً ... ولم يقل لهن أي أحد بأنها (أم ربي) .. عدا مريم كما هو في إنجيل لوقا حينما رحبت بها أليصابات لتخبرها بأن ثمرة بطنها ليس سيداً عادياً، بل سيداً ورباً وألهاً ومخلصاً ..
ربما ستقول لي: بأن المقصد هو ولادة المسيح.. لا بالضرورة الإله الخالق.
لو كان ماتقوله صحيح، لقالت اليصابات وقتها: كيف لي أن تأتي أم المسيح إلي ..
نعم صحيح... يسوع هو الرب والمسيح.. لكن شتان بين الأثنين.




			2- منطق مساواة كلمة ام سيدي= ام الله غير صحيح

فانه مع امتلاك السيد المسيح الطبيعتين الالهية و البشرية, لا يمكنك ان تنسب جميع الافعال ذاتها للطبيعتين و اعطي مثالا: يقول الكتاب : "بكى يسوع" فهل بكت الطبيعة الالهية هنا ام الطبيعة البشرية مع علمنا ان السيد المسيح هو واحد و يملك الطبيعتين. نغس القياس على جاع او تعب . 

بالتالي لا يمكن ان نقول ان السيدة العذراء هي ام الله, لانها ام السيد المسيح بالطبيعة البشرية فقط كما هو واضح من العطش و الجوع و التعب للطبيعة البشرية .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

السيد المسيح هو شخص ذو ناسوت كامل ولاهوت كامل..
فأينما كان يسوع فهو الإله والإنسان معاً، لكن الظروف تحدد هويته في بعض الأحيان..
فحينما صلى يسوع فهو إنسان إنما لاهوته مازال متحداً بهذا الناسوت.
والعكس: فحينما أحياالموتى فهو إله، لكن ناسوته متحداً أيضاً بهذا اللاهوت.

مريم حملت فولدت يسوع.. يسوع ذو الطبيعتين المتحدتين.




			و انا اعتقد انك تعتقد كما اعتقد انا و يعتقد الجميع ام السيد العذراء هي ام السيد المسيح بالطبيعة البشرية فقط. فلماذا اذا استخدام تعبير غير دقيق؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هناك مايسمى بتفاسير الأباء والقديسين، وهؤلاء هم اللذين الذي حددوا أسفار الكتاب المقدس، وقسموها مابين الأسفار القانونية والغير قانونية، وخاصة بعد إنتشار الأناجيل المنحولة والكاذبة..
مع العلم بأن هؤلاء القديسين يعتقدون بأمومية مريم ليسوع الإنسان ويسوع الإله. 
فالمجمع المسكوني أقر بعقيدة مريم أم الله.. وسبب هذا المجمع لم يكن لإختراع هذه الفكرة،
عقيدة أم الله موجودة منذ أوائل عهد المسيحية. (تذكر أيقونة لوقا البشير)
لكن هذا المجمع كان سببه هل كان السيد المسيح متحداً لاهوته بناسوته منذ مجيئه على الأرض أم لا ..

إن أردنا قبول الكتاب المقدس كما هو حالياً فعلينا قبول جميع المعتقدات التي كانوا يؤمنون به الآباء القديسين. فلا داعي اصلاً للإحتفاظ ببعض الأفكار وحذف الأخرى ..




			سلام و نعمة لك و للجميع و اعتقد ان الموضوع اخذ ما فيه الكفاية من الوقت و لكل واحد ان يحكم كما يشاء .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أتفق معك.. فقد تعدينا العشرة صفحات.. ولا نريد تمديدها للمئة

سعدت جداً بالحوار القصير اللي دار بيننا ..

سلام الرب يكون معك.*


----------



## crusader (12 أغسطس 2010)

*((واحد هو عمانؤيل الهنا و غير مفترق من بعد "far" الأتحاد و غير منقسم الي طبيعتين )) *
*من القسمة السريانية*

*طبيعة واحدة جديدة كونت في شخص المسيح لاهوت كامل و ناسوت كامل متحدين بلا أنقسام ولااختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير ولا استحالة *

*هذه الطبيعة الجديدة الكاملة اللاهوتية قد حلت في العذراء مريم *

*أذا فأن من الطبيعي أن نقول علي العذراء أنها والدة الأله الثيؤطوكوس لأنها حملت في بطنها المسيح كامل اللاهوتية*

*أما لقب أم يسوع المسيح فليس بنفس الدقة لأن اللاهوت الذي كان بداخل أحشائها متحدا بالناسوت في هذه الطبيعة الواحدة الجديدة أزلي أبدي **لكن شخص يسوع المسيح وجد مدة 33 سنة و لم يوجد قبل الميلاد أصلا*
*اللاهوت الذي كان متحدا بالناسوت غير محدود أما الناسوت محدود*

*غرض التجسد هو الفداء*

*الفداء يحتاج لفادي غير محدود أبدي أزلي فعندما تقول أم يسوع المسيح تنسي اللامحدودية تنسي الأبدية الأزلية فتنسي هدف التجسد و تصبح القصة بلا معني *
*أسم المولود معروف لكن صفة المولود و طبيعته هذه هي الجديدة و التي يجب أبرازها في الكلام لو سميت أم يسوع فلا تفرق كثيرا عن أم بولا ولا أم بيشوي كلها أسماء و بهذا لا نفرق بين طبيعة المولود و هدف مجيئه فنساوي المسيح ببولا و بيشوي ناسوت المسيح عادي ذي أي أنسان لكن لاهوته المتحد بالناسوت هو الجديد علي البشرية*

*((طبعا كل كلمة قلتها تعتمد علي العقيدة القبطية الأورثوذوكسية))*​


----------



## ابن الكلمة (21 أغسطس 2010)

*رسالة عتاب *​


مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> سلام للجميع...
> 
> كنت اريد ان اتوقف عن هذه المداخلات لنعطي انفسنا الفرصة لاشياء اهم بكثير من هذه, لكن توقفي جعلك تظن انني اوافقك في الراي, لا بل "العزيز ابن الكلمة" نشر الموضوع على موقعه و نشر -فقط- ردك دون الالتفات الى ما وضعته انا في ردودي- و هذا يا عزيزي ابن الكلمة ليس من كامل الامانة التي يجب ان نتبعها.



كم أحزننى هذا الاتهام ، فأنا قلت بالنص فى مدونتى :



> اعترض احد الأعضاء على استشهادنا بكلام الروح القدس على لسان اليصابات مدعياً أن الروح قال ( أم كيريوس = أم السيد ) و لم يقل ( أم ثيؤس = أم الله ) و أنا حالياً أعد بحثاً كاملاً سينشر قريباً عن هل كيريوس = ثيؤس أم لا ؟؟
> 
> 
> و لكن إلى حين أن ينتهى البحث و أنشره أقدم لك عزيزى القارئ  رد الأستاذ Molka Molkan :



هذا ما أنا كتبته ، أن هناك من أعترض وهناك من رد ، وأنا سأقوم بالرد ولكن فى بحث أكاديمى لاحقاً ... 

يا عزيزى ، يا من اتهمتنى بعدم الأمانة ، أنا وضعت رابط الموضوع على مدونتى ، ومن سيدخل على الرابط سيقرأ الحوار كاملاً بينك وبين بقية الأعضاء ، فأنا لم أضع ردودك على مدونتى لأننى لم أنوى نقاش الموضوع على المدونة بل أكتفيت بوضع رابط الحوار على المدونة .

رابط ما كتبته على مدونتى :

http://drsamtc.blogspot.com/2010/07/httpwww.html

ربنا يسامحك على ما قلت ..

أخوكم فى الانسانية 
ابن الكلمة


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (22 أغسطس 2010)

*عتاب محبة,,*

سلام للجميع ,,

الاخ العزيز "ابن الكلمة",,,


ابن الكلمة قال:


> *رسالة عتاب *​
> كم أحزننى هذا الاتهام ، فأنا قلت بالنص فى مدونتى :
> 
> هذا ما أنا كتبته ، أن هناك من أعترض وهناك من رد ، وأنا سأقوم بالرد ولكن فى بحث أكاديمى لاحقاً ...
> ...



حقك علي يا عزيزي, فعتابي كان "عتاب محبة" اذ اعتقدت انه كان من الممكن و بكلمات قليلة ان تضع ملخص ما قلته انا و تضع ملخص الراي الاخر .

لن ادخل مرة ثانية في نفس النقاش , لكن و طالما احسست ان كلامي احزنك فمعنى ذلك انه كان قاسيا و انا اطلب منك ان تسامحني على ذلك. 

و ارجو ان تثق تماما ان كل ما اقوله او افكر فيه لا لمجرد الكلام او النقاش ,بل هو لمجده فقط, حتى يزيد هو و نحن ننقص لانه هو فقط مستحق كل كرامة و مجد و سلطان الى الابد لانه هو وحده ذبح و اشترانا من كل امة و قبيلة و لسان.

عذرا منك مرة اخرى ايها الاخ العزيز,, و اذكرني في صلواتك.


----------



## Cristo Cristo (15 مايو 2014)

عزيزى " ابن الكلمة " الرابط مش شغال رجاء وضع رابط اخر ..
سلام المسيح مع جميعكم


----------

